# 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Last thread got locked ...still alot of questions unanswered as I am in the middle of some research.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris86vw* »_
But his car right now is a DBW car... let him asnwer the questions.. you've done alot of damage asnwering questions that only otehrs can asnwer... which means taht even if he converts to DBC and he wants to use the direct fire setup he would need to install the 1 window cam position sensor..

Chris this is for a 2000 AWD motor being swaped into a 88 vw golf. So all these issues dont apply to me.
Im going to be running a vr6 obd1 TB. if i cant get my hands on one. I will get a Hi Power Transistor, a couple diodes and a couple resistors and make a module that will operate my DBW TB. 
Tomorrow im going to figure out which wires are Tps wire and get some info from Javad as to the input voltage range for the 034efi standalone TPS circuit..
Sorry for the confusion. 
Now lets get technical http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Audi4u at 9:33 PM 11-15-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
....sigh
He is not using a DBW set up and the pm's i recieved were from guys who used a PAssat 1.8T Throttle Body setup.
Chris i am going to say this is the nicest way possible.I got this....
Leave the DBW talk for the 1.8T Thread, i am not dealing with it in this thread because simply anyone who doesnt want the hassle just simply uses the DBC Throttle Body.Everyone you see on the list above ( ^^^) is using a Cable Throttle Body.And if they have DBW then they will just have to convert using a Cable Set up....


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris86vw* »_
But his car right now is a DBW car...


_Quote, originally posted by *Taken From Chat Logs* »_
(11:09 PM 10-17-2004) Wizard-of-OD: question...your car is cable or DBW?
(11:16 PM 10-17-2004) Audi4u: my car is 88 golf. soon to have a dbw 1.8t. going to use a obd1 vr6 throttlebody. why?



_Quote, originally posted by *Chris86vw* »_
let him asnwer the questions.. *you've done alot of damage asnwering questions that only otehrs can asnwer*... which means taht even if he converts to DBC and he wants to use the direct fire setup he would need to install the 1 window cam position sensor..

Wtf?
Man i dont want to sound like a jerk-off here but you are one arrogant mofo.I managed to carry this thread 8 pages on without any problems.I managed to keep my cool both in the 1,8T thread and on motorgeek but enough is enough...

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris86vw* »_
This is an illegal therad on vortex. you gotta alot of balls telling me to leave t alone.. it should have been reported a long time ago.. but its not.. your posting falls information..

I am trying to help others as well as myself.Thats why any interested parties were directed to the Motorgeek site.I was trying to get someone to host this thread under there name temporarily,and not i dont have alot of balls...only 2.The reason i told you to leave the thread alone was because people dont like it when you post in a thread.By the time you post noone wants to reply because you are just arrogant fella by nature. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif If you were more diplomatic and stopped making assumptions then the previous threads wouldnt have been messed up.Every single person that posted in this thread i know...i have been in constant contact with *all* and have helped them make descsions that best suite them.I know what mods each of them have and how best to help them!

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris86vw* »_
ALL cars in the US with 1.8Ts from 00 on have DBW.. what you posted earlier was incorrect. you need to keep this information straight.


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Most of the PM's i recieved were from 2000 1.8T owners who had the cable TB set up.My pop ups were crazy for a week.I understand fully about the DBW system but in this thread i have been relating only the cable Throttle applications.For the DBW i have directed all FI pm's to the 1.8T Forum where "we" have a thread going on allready..

what in there is incorrect?








....sigh









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris86vw* »_
I udnerstand he can switch to cable throttle.. but why should he waste the money if in 2 weeks we may have it figured out.. it will save him 500 plus bucks to keep the DBW possibly and makgin switching is hcar back for emissions in NJ take about 2 hours..* So please you want to keep this thread information you need to understand that half of what you are posting is incorrectl*









Thats all you keep saying,I am posting incorrect information.This thread was going so well until you came in the picture.You damaged the 1.8T thread.All the information in this thread was reviewed by 034efi pros including Javad.I am not calling myself a Pro or Guru of some sort because i am not.
I will however give credit where it is due because you are knowledgeable in the area of DBW...its just the way you carry yourself.Very Undiplomatic.Noone likes that sorta of attitude,you get on like your the hottest thing to hit vortex since garret turbo's.








I will admit this.In the 1.8T thread my knowledge of Drive By wire throttle body was wrong.Do i accept this?Yes....do i regret posting it?NO.Why dont i regret posting it?Simply....because i reasoned what i typed,not repeated someone else's words.When you posted in there.You introduced new variables which caused me to rethink what i said proving my concepts to be incorrect.Now the reason why i dedicated this thread to Drive By Cable users and directed all DBW PM's to the 1.8T thread was because i wanted to address each situation independantly.
Has anyone in this thread who was interested in 034efi Stage I or II have DBW?NO
Do i care about Drive By Wire?NO
Was there a need to bring DBW in this thread?NO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
If you plan on carrying on a DBW debate,post in the 1.8T forum
not here.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Last thread got locked ...still alot of questions unanswered as I am in the middle of some research. 

8 pages of useful information locked.Oh well knowledge is contagious so let the posting continue...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
Hi, If figured I would ask you directly because unfortunatly the thread got locked up. 

Hey Matt,yes sorry it is out of my hands.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
My question is that does this system require any vacuum lines? It would be nice to clean up the engine bay a little bit. 

The system itself only requires 1 vaccuum line from the Intake plenum leading to the ECU.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
Also wondering if the Turboxs boost controller you are using is compatable with an internal wastegate setup. Thanks for the help


Yes the TurboXS dual Stage Unit is compatable with an internal setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ultraflux3* »_
2002 1.8T AWP going into a 1990 Corrado. i have the AWP engine harnes,s no ECU or cluster i want to use the stock corrado cluster.

Hi,sorry for resorting to PM's but I had no choice.Nice engine and nice conversion.You most certainly have everything needed to use your stock cluster.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ultraflux3* »_
i would also like to utilize all the 1.8t sensors and if possible use the stock coilpacks.oh forget to mention i do have the drive by cable TB off a previous model 1.8T


Using the Cable TB is the only way i can guarantee it will work







.Here is a 1.8T setup with Stage Ic ecu .Getting the stock wire harness is perfect for all the connectors you will need.Did the engine come with the stock Coil Packs?
care to post a picture?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Now onto the Coils that everyone is so worried about.
For Stage Ic you will use (2) of These :









_Quote, originally posted by *GM 2-Tower Coil Pack/PN 8224 * »_
*BLASTER REPLACEMENT SPECIFICATIONS* 
Primary Resistance: 0.35 ohms 
Secondary Resistance: 7.8K ohms 
Maximum Voltage: 40,000 volts 
Inductance: 4.2 mH 
Turns Ratio: 80:1 


For Stage IIc you can use the Stock VW Coil Packs,or 4 of these Blaster SS Coils PN 8207 








For Plug Wires you use the 16V set from Thomas Woody
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_For Stage Ic you will use (2) of These :










What about the jacobs coils?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
What about the jacobs coils?

Whats A Jacob coil?


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

this guy!








http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361
or him!








http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361
or this one!








http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_this guy!








http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361










wow....
yes the ECU can work with these coils.Javad designed 034efi to handle any load.Infact i am using 4 coils and just running the wires in parallel.
Coil #1 and 4 share the same IGN1 driver.Just Splitting the wire and the same applies for Coil #2 and 3


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

anyone run this on a vr yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Gavster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavster* »_anyone run this on a vr yet?

nope
but dont see why it would matter








would have to use the stage II ecu's or stage Ib with a distribtutor VR6,but Stage Ic will not work as it doesnt have enough drivers for a 6 cylinder that needs coil packs.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/m....html
Ignition operation info....ALL coils work the same, it's just whether the company want you to see all four of the single post coils (coil on plug), 2 or 3 different 2 post coil setup (like the one pictured above) or a four post coil setup. If you were to ziptie two, two post coils together, and then like cover them in a layer of plastic, you'd have the same exact thing as a 4 post coil setup. Read that site of mine above. Once you understand how a coil works you can use ANY coil, those MSD coils aren't that good, they used to be a good idea back in the day because they were strong enough to overcome the short dwell times. People that run 4 post coils to begin with, like the chrysler engines, barely saw any increase in hp when switching to the MSD. You'd be fine to go find a Neon in a wrecking yard and grab their 4 post coil for twenty bucks and use that, at least until you're seeing above 300 hp or so.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 9:49 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_http://www.angelfire.com/wa3/m....html
Ignition operation info....ALL coils work the same, it's just whether the company want you to see all four of the single post coils (coil on plug), 2 or 3 different 2 post coil setup (like the one pictured above) or a four post coil setup. 

Thanks for posting that mechsoldier
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is the Original Thread Starting At Page 1
Here is a Screen Shot of Real Time Monitor


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

DID YOU READ A DAMN THING HE JUST POSTED???????????
REALY CAN YOU READ.
The engine he has has a DBW setup right now..
Please get your head out of your ass and just listen to what people are trying to tell you.
Last I checked this is the FI forum.. nto the cable only throttle forum..and ifyou think you can tell meto stay out of this forum the say the hell out of the 1.8t forum
You are posting misinformation.
Yes some people may be donig cable conversions. but every 1.8T sold in the US from 00 and on is a DBW car.. so the peopel IMing you have not done a conversion yet if they are driving their cars.. if they have then its just a 1.8t and has ntohing to do with yaers.
you are confusing to many simple matters here.
for starters if he has an engine from an 00 vw.. He can spend less money on getting the 1c but spend more money on the coils and other parts needed.. or he can get the IIc and use the stock coils and get a better none wastespark unit.. while saving money because he can use the coil packs in his car. 
If he went this route he would need the single window cam pickup.. this is the simple most that set you off on the last thread adn what got it locked..

You can't handle the fact that I asked you a question in the 1.8t forum and you relayed the wrong information.. if I'm arrogant you are the most stubborn person I met beuase you went on and on for days saying that the wrong information was fact.. and only when the guy who actually makes it said you were wrong did you finally give in.

And you jsut went ona rant about a guy sayingI dont' know what he is talkigna bout.. he does tno have a cable throttle yet... He even said in the thread above that he may go DBW with it.. so tell me where the hell I was wrong... please show me... you aer not paying attentin to the details and the details are what are important here to make sure everyone getrs the right setup.. the right setup for this guy is the IIc whether he gets DBW working or not.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote »_
Chris this is for a 2000 AWD motor being swaped into a 88 vw golf. So all these issues dont apply to me.

some issues do apply to you that is the point and what I am just trynig to clear up.
for example your engine came with the 4 wire coils.. so you would not be able to run the Ic unit since they will not work with a wasted spark setup. You would need to switch to coilsl ike shown or get the coil packs and ignitors from an AEB engine which would be a 97-99 A4 or 98-99 passt with DBW.
Also the early cars came with a single window cam position wheel. So if you were to use the IIc you would need to get that. If you run the Ic you will not need a cam signal becuase wasted spark does not need to know which cylinder is up.. only if 1/4 is up or 2/3 is up.


_Quote »_
Im going to be running a vr6 obd1 TB. if i cant get my hands on one. I will get a Hi Power Transistor, a couple diodes and a couple resistors and make a module that will operate my DBW TB. 
Tomorrow im going to figure out which wires are Tps wire and get some info from Javad as to the input voltage range for the 034efi standalone TPS circuit..

Since you are doing an engine swap doing the TB would be your best bet.. or even doing the cable thorttle 1.8T TB so you dont' have to make a new intake manifold (the VR6 will not botl right up).. but I may have one if you did want one.
If you ahve the harness ecu and pedal for your car then you could proably just use the factory DBW.. This is what I will be workign with 034 on gettnig working shortly. it would be easier then trying to make a module to control the pedal.. And also much much much safer. But again since its an engnie swap you should go with the cable throttle so you can use your stock cluster etc etc without running into issues with the immo of the DBW ECUs.

not sure what TPS your askign about.. but the stock DBW setup has the correct 0-5 volt TPs.. and it even has a 5-0 for systems taht can read that or both forback up..
A standard TPS is 12 or 5v in.. ground and signal back to the ECU of 0-5v or 5-0v... I do not have the wiring for the VR6 TB.. but for an 00 AWD engine the 0-5volt output off hte TB is a bluewire with white stripe on the small conector for the ECU pin 92


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

Just because his engine came with waste spark doesn't mean he has to KEEP waste spark, with a coil and cam position sensor he could switch it to conventional....Secondly, there are a LOT of waste spark setups that use a cam position sensor, all chryslers do it.
All TPS are 5 volts
I'm not going to get into the drive by wire vs cable flame war except for this

_Quote »_you are confusing to many simple matters here.
for starters if he has an engine from an 00 vw.. He can spend less money on getting the 1c but spend more money on the coils and other parts needed.. or he can get the IIc and use the stock coils and get a better none wastespark unit.. while saving money because he can use the coil packs in his car. 

I have one thing to say drive by wire is a POS system, it sucks ass and shouldn't have even ever been used, if you actually read about the sensors and learned about them (which 90% of sensors are the SAME EXACT THING) you could get EVERY sensor you need for probably less than a hundred bucks....Check it out...
The 4.0 L Jeep has a GIANT 60 mm 0-5 TPS .
Corrado 3 bar map sensor
Coolant temp sensor from anything
IAT (intake air temp) sensor from anything
Dodge uses a cam position sensor and a crank position sensor, the cam position sensor could require putting a small magnet in the end of the camshaft at top dead center, it's really only used as a safety precaution to trip the check engine light....
I still don't even know what the hell you two are arguing...but I'm not sure I agree with either one of you







Somebody clue me in so I can figure out what the hell is going on a put out some good information.
_Modified by mechsoldier at 9:00 AM 10-21-2004_


_Modified by mechsoldier at 9:05 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Just because his engine came with waste spark doesn't mean he has to KEEP waste spark, with a coil and cam position sensor he could switch it to conventional....Secondly, there are a LOT of waste spark setups that use a cam position sensor, all chryslers do it.

this engine did not come wastespark.. that is the point He would be going backwards if he went the Ic which is why I was recommending stickign witht he IIc.. he can also stil use the stock coils then.
And it doesnt' really matter what otehr systems use a cam position sensor. Myjeep has a cam position sensor in the distributor.. sothere are lots fo different ways f doing it.. What I was clearing up was that 034 does not use one/need one for the wastespark setup. this is what we are discussing and why it is important to keep the details correct.


_Quote »_
All TPS are 5 volts

the output range yes is 5 volts. but not all are 0-5 volts some are 5-0 volts. and also some have a 12v in and just send a signal in the 0-5v range.



_Modified by chris86vw at 9:14 AM 10-21-2004_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

OK WELL, this is what I'm gonna say after figuring out what the hell is up.....I would get rid of the drive by wire, that **** sucks....Use a Dodge neon automatic transmission throttle body (it's 55 MM and it IS bigger than the manual transmission cars) or if you want a bigger one get the 4.0 L Jeep throttle body it's 60mm. I am pretty sure it's a 0-5 volt setup. Go to neons.org and ask. I WOULD NOT convert back to a wastespark setup, it's not as good as a coil on plug.


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Now onto the Coils that everyone is so worried about.
For Stage Ic you will use (2) of These :










i don't know if this will help any, but we are using this type of coil








on our '94 aba stage Ic efi
so you don't have to 
get these two coils, just get one with four outputs


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

Some more technical Info!

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_He can spend less money on getting the 1c but spend more money on the coils and other parts needed.. or he can get the IIc and use the stock coils and get a better none wastespark unit.. while saving money because he can use the coil packs in his car. 
If he went this route he would need the single window cam pickup.. 



_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
your engine came with the 4 wire coils.. so you would not be able to run the Ic unit since they will not work with a wasted spark setup. You would need to switch to coilsl ike shown or get the coil packs and ignitors from an AEB engine which would be a 97-99 A4 or 98-99 passt with DBW.
Also the early cars came with a single window cam position wheel. So if you were to use the IIc you would need to get that. If you run the Ic you will not need a cam signal becuase wasted spark does not need to know which cylinder is up.. only if 1/4 is up or 2/3 is up.

Since you are doing an engine swap doing the TB would be your best bet.. or even doing the cable thorttle 1.8T TB so you dont' have to make a new intake manifold (the VR6 will not botl right up).. but I may have one if you did want one.
the stock DBW setup has the correct 0-5 volt TPs.. and it even has a 5-0 for systems that can read that or both forback up..
A standard TPS is 12 or 5v in.. ground and signal back to the ECU of 0-5v or 5-0v... I do not have the wiring for the VR6 TB.. but for an 00 AWD engine the 0-5volt output off hte TB is a bluewire with white stripe on the small conector for the ECU pin 92


Thanks for the info Chris.
There are alot of things you said that wont work but i can get them to work easily. 
Keep all the Info Coming guys. Once I get my efi in hand i will show eveyone my findings. I cant wait







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
i don't know if this will help any, but we are using this type of coil








on our '94 aba stage Ic efi
so you don't have to 
get these two coils, just get one with four outputs

BTW this coil cost $79 at my local speed shop.
Diman where did you source the connect for the coil? would i be able to pick it up at a mistsu dealer?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Thanks for the info Chris.
There are alot of things you said that wont work but i can get them to work easily. 


What was incorrect?
What exactly new are you trying to do?


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_

BTW this coil cost $79 at my local speed shop.
Diman where did you source the connect for the coil? would i be able to pick it up at a mistsu dealer?

hehe connector, well we made our own







all it is is 3 wires who cares which once , we went to autozone and got a connector for a trail hitch for some car it had three wires coming off of it, soldered it to the connector and bam that's it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so yeah if u don't find it just use ur imagination and make one


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

Just for anyone curios the single window cam position wheel for a 1.8T part number is...
078 905 234 F


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Diman where did you source the connect for the coil? would i be able to pick it up at a mistsu dealer?

msd lists it as a mitsu application.
but shows two connectors:
http://www.msdignition.com/coil_blaster_12_sci.htm
flat and round pins


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_The engine he has has a DBW setup right now..
.









here we go again....
ENGINE - DBW
THROTTLE BODY - VR6 with a 3 Pin TPS sensor
Management - Stage Ic
Whether he went Stage Ic or Stage IIc,he was still going to adapt his manifold to accept the VR6 Throttle body.
On a side note....i dont give 2 ****s about DBW.I accepted i was wrong about it....now just drop it,you were wrong about what application he is using the engine for....you jumped head first into something i was handling therefore knwoing all the details.Just post technical information.
I am not in the mood for bashing.
Audi4u is an electronic/ciruit engineer








you can add 2 and 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:51 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
on our '94 aba stage Ic efi
so you don't have to 
get these two coils, just get one with four outputs

Agreed,I have no experience with the 4 tower coils, i am assuming its the same concept that mechsoldier brought forward.
I had bought 4 Single towers originally because i was going to go Direct Fire.
But for what i wanted to do,Wasted Spark is sufficient for me for now








This is Jim Green's Set up








And this is Javad's old set up:








Well mine is 4 Coils instead of 5.What i did was bought a 3 Pin male/female connector from Napa.Ran A 12V(+) in parallal across all 4 (+) terminals.Ran the IGN 1 in parallel with coil #1 and 4 and IGN 2 in parallel with Coil #2 and #3.Will post pics soon....


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

You can use the one with the 4 posts, read my thread. By the way, I've already stated this a few times, but that MSD 4 post doesn't really offer much benifit to a normal 4 post coil. You can pick that coil up off of any Dodge 4 cylinder, the Viper also uses two of those and also a 2 post coil







Get my point, if a VIPER can run it I think you can too, just go to the junkyard, find a neon/stratus/pt cruiser/srt4/breeze/ or a na mitsubishi eclipse second gen, and buy the coil. Read my thread on how to hook it up. The ONLY difference between the mitsu 4 post and the dodge 4 post, is that the connector is on the opposite side because the head in the two cars is opposite directions (mitsu has the exhaust in the front of the car)


_Modified by mechsoldier at 2:04 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








here we go again....
ENGINE - DBW
THROTTLE BODY - VR6 with a 3 Pin TPS sensor
Management - Stage Ic
Whether he went Stage Ic or Stage IIc,he was still going to adapt his manifold to accept the VR6 Throttle body.
On a side note....i dont give 2 ****s about DBW.I accepted i was wrong about it....now just drop it,you were wrong about what application he is using the engine for....you jumped head first into something i was handling therefore knwoing all the details.Just post technical information.
I am not in the mood for bashing.
Audi4u is an electronic/ciruit engineer








you can add 2 and 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE TALKING TO HIM..
just chill out.. your the only one with a problem in this thread.
He is asking questions about his specific car yes.. and he knows what to take from what Ia m saying and not to take.. HOWEVER if someone else reads this thread (yes its allowed without you sending an invitation to them) they may be confused as to what to do. He is trying something different I was talking with him last nite I understand what he is doing.. But 1 it may not work the way he wants and he may need change some stuff.. he acknowledges its an experiment. Two someone else who is using his identical engine and can' do what he can do would be better off going with the IIc and keeping the idividuall not wastedspark coil setup.
NOt to mention right in his thread he said he may keep it DBW.
so what if you dont' care about DBW.. that doesnt' mean ther are not thousands of cars withit and hundreds of people asking about it. This thread is not yours. you didnt' start it you have absolutely no say in what people get to post in it... if youhave a problem with what I am saying then YOU need to leave not me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_You can use the one with the 4 posts, read my thread. By the way, I've already stated this a few times, but that MSD 4 post doesn't really offer much benifit to a normal 4 post coil. You can pick that coil up off of any Dodge 4 cylinder, the Viper also uses two of those and also a 2 post coil







Get my point, if a VIPER can run it I think you can too, just go to the junkyard, find a neon/stratus/pt cruiser/srt4/breeze/ or a na mitsubishi eclipse second gen, and buy the coil. 

So compared to an MSD unit you dont think there is really any benefit?I guess a coil is a coil.
WHat you think about using the 4 Porsche 996 Coils?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

No a coil is not just a coil, the problems with the early coils was the ablility for them to charge quickly, the newer ones still charge faster, but it isn't really as much of an issue on todays cars the dwell can greatly be manipulated....EXAMPLE
A four cylinder engine is spinning at 7000 rpm, four cylinders fire twice per revolution which is 14,000 sparks per minute, that's 233.3 sparks per second. SO the coil has to spark, and then be ready to recharge and spark again in 4 thousandths of a second (this is a four cylinder, it'd have 2 thousandths on a 8 cylinder) so I'm sure you could see the problem here. Switch to two or four post coil, and you double your time to 8 thousandths of a second, and if you switch to a coil on plug setup and you've just QUADRUPLED your firing time.Still 8 thousandths of a second is a pretty good time. 
Anyways, so basically the old coils didn't fire very hot, new coils fire at 20k volts anyways from the factory now. It's not an issue about the intensity of the spark too much anymore. In my opinion a msd isn't gonna net too much of gains that I'd go spend 70 dollars on it until you have PERFECTED the tune you have on your car, once you already have it dialed in and you can't get any more performance you don't mess with it because it's not necessary.
The major benefit of the MSD was it's hotter spark and the ability for it to charge quickly, stock systems already do that.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 5:08 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_
The major benefit of the MSD was it's hotter spark and the ability for it to charge quickly, stock systems already do that.

So i should be good with my Bosch coils since they are stock components?I was going to order 4 Single Tower coils from MSD.I spoke with Jack from Eurospeed and he is using 4 of the same coils on his golf shown below:


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

See that right there, THAT GUY needs the MSD packs for his setup, he would benefit. If you want coil on plug you should just find a stock setup from something at a wrecking yard. Once you have a setup like that, it's time to upgrade, nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_See that right there, THAT GUY needs the MSD packs for his setup, he would benefit. If you want coil on plug you should just find a stock setup from something at a wrecking yard. Once you have a setup like that, it's time to upgrade, nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So what would be the cons of such a setup on my 2.0?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nothing, except that depending on how much you've actually modified the induction system to need that kinda spark you're only wasting your money.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Nothing, except that depending on how much you've actually modified the induction system to need that kinda spark you're only wasting your money.

well i am going from a distributor setup to a standalone wasted spark set up.But like i said before,I bought the coils before deciding what system i wanted.Spoke to javad and he told me that i could wire up 2 Single Tower coils in Parallel and the ecu will be ok because the drivers can handle that load http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

So after all this talk about ignitions/dbw/coils and so on... I've been looking at the stuff that Jacobs Electronics has to offer and I was woundering which coil would be best to use with my Stage Ic on my 16v Turbo
Jacobs Electronics Ultra Coil 68$
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361
Jacobs Electronics C-4 High Performance Coil 65$
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361
Or should I just get the Mileage Master Kit from Jacobs for 300:
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=361
this kit includes:
Mileage Master Ignition Box and Wiring Harness 
CMD Ultra Coil 
Universal Cut-to-Fit Coil Wire with Points and HEI style Wire Boots 
Wire Harness Adapters 
Fuses 
Fastener Hardware 
Installation Instructions


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*

GBB look for a GM type coil with the 2 Towers








Jacobs got any of those?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

VW has a factory four post on the AEG (MK4 2L) Not sure on the cost it shows two manufactures TEMIC and BOSCH. There is a nice mounting bracket to hold it down kind of where the dizzy used to be.. not sure if would work for everyone but may be a good way to keep stuff looking OEM if they wanted.
temic # 032 905 106 D ( 170 from impex)
bosch # 032 905 106 B (130 from impex)
bracet is 06A 903 103








If anyone was actually interested in a priceon tehse let me know I can ask my OEM guy.


_Modified by chris86vw at 10:20 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_VW has a factory four post on the *AEB *(MK4 2L) Not sure on the cost it shows two manufactures TEMIC and BOSCH. There is a nice mounting bracket to hold it down kind of where the dizzy used to be.. .

My Aunts VW has this setup on her 2002 Golf.Was looking all over for it before i bought my coils.What Plug wires would you use?
Would a 2.0 set from Wires4Cars work?
Chris isnt AEB a VW Passat 1.8T engine code?AEG is the code your looking for.Fast_A2_20V is uisng that Bottom half with his 1.8T head! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 1:22 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

I think you mean AEG
That coilpack is for a wasted spark setup. It has some transistors which connect the two coils together. I was looking at using an MSD system to drive my OE coilpack and MSD told me that I would have to completely separate the two coils inside the pack. They said I would destroy the driver if I ran it on my coilpack without removing the transistors
I think using some GM coils would be a better idea. 
Edit: I was going to take my coil off and look into it, but I got way too busy. Also, I saw this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1360021
This guy wired Electromotive's GM coils right in place of the AEG coilpack. I was looking at this as an option too. With my coil driven ECU I could have used MSD's DIS-2 to interrupt the ECU's signal and drive some GM coils for a beefy spark with boost retard. 
Then, I priced it out and an inexpensive standalone would be so much cleaner. 


_Modified by 2kjettaguy at 1:18 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sorry yes AEG I'll fix my post.. so used to typing AEB
A 2L set would work but only for an AEG.. I have seen people try and stretch ABA sire sets to fit...that is if you mountd it where it was factory, and they were digging into some sharp edges and broken after a few months.
I'd probably just get a make your own set like you'd do if you were dong some other form of wacky setup.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_That coilpack is for a wasted spark setup. It has some transistors which connect the two coils together. I was looking at using an MSD system to drive my OE coilpack and MSD told me that I would have to completely separate the two coils inside the pack. They said I would destroy the driver if I ran it on my coilpack without removing the transistors


They should be fine since the system works with other 4 post wasted spark coil setups. Heck MSD sells one just like it.. I dont' have the diagram for a 2L to check and see how its wired.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I'd probably just get a make your own set like you'd do if you were dong some other form of wacky setup.

Well I gave Thomas Woody a Call @ Wires4Cars and he told me just get the measurements and he would work out something.I am guessing they need to be 2-3inches longer than the usual Distributor Setup?


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 1:41 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

Check my edit too.
I've got a spare coil mount laying around for an AEG is anyone needs one. It's funny, this bolts right onto the 1.8t block. I am beginning to think the AEG and 1.8t blocks are the same with a different bore


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Well I gave Thomas Woody a Call @ [URL:Http://www,Wires4cars.com]Wires4Cars[/URL] and he told me just get the measurements and he would work out something.I am guessing they need to be 2-3inches longer than the usual Distributor Setup?

Yeah they only need to be a bit longer.. if you wre using it on an 8V the AEG wires would more then likely work correctly.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_ It's funny, this bolts right onto the 1.8t block. I am beginning to think the AEG and 1.8t blocks are the same with a different bore


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had an AEG when I was at the dealer that someone tossed on me.. so I never got to fully compare them.. but following in VW tradition they like to put all the same mounting points on them.. 
pics were dead in that link for me


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_I
This guy wired Electromotive's GM coils right in place of the AEG coilpack. I was looking at this as an option too. With my coil driven ECU I could have used MSD's DIS-2 to interrupt the ECU's signal and drive some GM coils for a beefy spark with boost retard. 
Then, I priced it out and an inexpensive standalone would be so much cleaner. 


I was gonna try doing exactly the same with the DIS 4 on my 1.8t.. and yeah it gets pricy


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

Here are my coils:









_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
Yeah they only need to be a bit longer.. if you wre using it on an 8V the AEG wires would more then likely work correctly.

Well i want 10mm high Performance wires as well...(gotta be blue to match back my setup)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
This guy wired Electromotive's GM coils right in place of the AEG coilpack. I was looking at this as an option too. With my coil driven ECU I could have used MSD's DIS-2 to interrupt the ECU's signal and drive some GM coils for a beefy spark with boost retard. 


2kJettaguy,can you get the pics of his setup?
Thanks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here is Alex's car with a 2.0 Turbo ABA engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Here is Alex's car with a 2.0 Turbo ABA engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeh that's our car,, the engine pic is outdated tho, before standalone , i can take more recent once if anyone is interested...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
yeh that's our car,, the engine pic is outdated tho, before standalone , i can take more recent once if anyone is interested...

I would be Interested in seeing how the engine bay looks with the 034efi.
thx


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ 
I would be Interested in seeing how the engine bay looks with the 034efi.
thx

Get those pics up buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the maps will help the ABA guy's
even me


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_VW has a factory four post on the AEG (MK4 2L) Not sure on the cost it shows two manufactures TEMIC and BOSCH. There is a nice mounting bracket to hold it down kind of where the dizzy used to be.. not sure if would work for everyone but may be a good way to keep stuff looking OEM if they wanted.
temic # 032 905 106 D ( 170 from impex)
bosch # 032 905 106 B (130 from impex)
bracet is 06A 903 103








If anyone was actually interested in a priceon tehse let me know I can ask my OEM guy.

_Modified by chris86vw at 10:20 AM 10-22-2004_

Does anyone have a pic of where on the engine this coil mounts to?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Does anyone have a pic of where on the engine this coil mounts to?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone know if this can work on a 9A /3A/Older Generation Blocks?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

This was brought up in the previous thread but that died so this is how the CIS guys will manage to fit injectors into there stock ports:
Miracles of Science.....errr...Enthusiasts


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Another Coil Packs picture.This time onRobin Gilmour 1986 Audi 4kq Race Car
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Bringing this back up to the top.
This is the Jetta that was in European car with a 1.8T engine putting down 347Hp on a GT28RS
Whatever you read in European Car is BS,they placed higher than Dhalback Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Bringing this back up to the top.
This is the Jetta that was in European car with a 1.8T engine putting down 347Hp on a GT28RS
Whatever you read in European Car is BS,they placed higher than Dhalback Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good ish,, so wassup with that gb price did that ever go through?


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*

I'd IM him about that and edit your post.....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*

Alex get those pics of the engine bay dude


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

For those that have been pm'ing me.Please post the questions in here so that it benefits everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is the Tuning Manual available for those who are curious


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just some part numbers for *CONNECTORS* to the 1.8t motor.

*AWD ENGINE*
443 906 232 Injectors x4 2pin
4D0 906 232 Coilpack x4 3pin?
1J0 973 713 Throttle x1 6pin
1J0 973 703B Knock x2 3pin
4B0 973 712 Temp sensx1 4pin
1J0 973 723 Crank x1 3pin
037 906 240 Air temp x1 2pin
*O2J TRANS*
357 972 771 Starter x1 1pin
1J0 973 703 Speedsensor x1 3pin
Not sure about the coil pack etka says its 3pins. anyone know the correct part # let me know.
andre


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here is a pic of my setup on my VR
Threw the VW coil in the rubbish and pu these bosch coils on. Made a mounting bracket to fit in the std position








another one


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Mike GP)*

EDIT:
BEEEP: #@$%&* 


_Modified by PulsiveDub at 12:36 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Mike GP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GP* »_Here is a pic of my setup on my VR
Threw the VW coil in the rubbish and pu these bosch coils on. Made a mounting bracket to fit in the std position









Stage IIc on your VR6?!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Mike GP)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice setup. Do you have a source for those coils?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice setup. Do you have a source for those coils?

From here

_Quote, originally posted by *034 High Output DIS Coil* »_
>Powerful ignition coil, easily capable of 45kV output 
>Compact design for use in multiples in direct fire applications, as single coil in distributor applications, or use 4 driven off 2 drivers for 4 cyl. waste spark applications. 
>Universal high tension lead connector 
>3-wire connector, included 

says $40 each + shipping
MSD has a similar product:









_Quote, originally posted by *MSD Dodge Coil : PN 8228* »_
Primary Resistance: 1.2 ohms 
Secondary Resistance: 13.7K ohms 
Maximum Voltage: 35,000 volts 
Inductance: 8 mH 
Turns Ratio: 70:1


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*

some updated pics


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*

Where did you mount the 034efi unit.


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*

here is where the ecu is








in exact same spot of a stock unit
you need to do some basic fabrication to the stock ecu bracket. and it fits perfectly
edit some were asking about a coil... it's very hard to get a pic off it's on the bracket wehre the stock a/c compressor was.... 










_Modified by diman24 at 11:53 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*

Nice Timing belt Cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
was actually looking for one but may have to settle for CF.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

I am going to be getting my oil feed lines made but they also offer Oil feed/Return and Water feed/Return kits:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

99 an on miatas (possibly the earlier ones too).. have some nice compact waste spark coils.. couldnt' get a number off them.. If i have time I'll pull them off this week and check when the car is cool.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_99 an on miatas (possibly the earlier ones too).. have some nice compact waste spark coils.. couldnt' get a number off them.. If i have time I'll pull them off this week and check when the car is cool.

Yes,also the Toyota 4AGZE had a very nice set up.I am sure they are similar to the Miata units.
Get those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*
A little update since the last thread:*1.8_Steve is the most recent addition to the _034EFI Army_.I believe he is going to go Drive by Cable for the Time being until the Drive by Wire Throttle development is completed.(completion is due in a couple of weeks) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
should have a completely built head soon...
also it should be tuned with the SEM system by the end of december just in time for the first test & tune.
ths winter is when i plan to mess with the car daily until its tuned to perfection...
javad from http://www.034efi.com will be flying across the country to help out with the tuning.
also click the project 500 link for more info... lots of technical shyza posted over the last couple of days...
fuel system, etc etc lots of pics too.

Here is his setup:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Yes,also the Toyota 4AGZE had a very nice set up.I am sure they are similar to the Miata units.
Get those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


When I got ot my parents this morning my dad took it to work sice its like 70 degrees outside.. I"ll try and get them when he gets home if I am still at their house.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*

Does anyone else have questions?
In general with CIS/ABA 8V/Etc?
More pics







: This is using Stage IIb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 11:47 AM 11-5-2004_


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

I know this thread is for the stage Ic and IIc but I have a quesion about stage Ib. I have a G60 engine that is going to be turboed and Im pretty sure these engine dont have a crank position sensor, unless somebody took it off before I got it. Im wondering if since its stage Ib and it runs off the stock distributor if I need the 60-2 wheel and the VR sensor to run it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_I know this thread is for the stage Ic and IIc but I have a quesion about stage Ib.

This thread is for all stages http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
I have a G60 engine that is going to be turboed and Im pretty sure these engine dont have a crank position sensor, unless somebody took it off before I got it.

If its the original PG engine then no it doesnt have a Crank Position sensor.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
Im wondering if since its stage Ib and it runs off the stock distributor if I need the 60-2 wheel and the VR sensor to run it. Thanks for the help.

If you plan to use a distributor then you wont need the 60-2 wheel or VR sensor as the Hall sensor in the Distributor is where your ecu will get its signal from.I recommended Stage Ib for alot of the 1.8/2.0 8V guys.I went one step further with Stage Ic because i allready had the coils(4).
If you have a set of Neuspeed/Thomas Woody plug wires then all you would need is a MSD coil(or OEM) and Stage Ib.
Hope that Helps


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok i just bought the stageIc from Javad and it should be here soon, but installation wont be untill january/febuary because of the turbo bit and pieces







so by then i will be posting up more stuff on it...
What about my fuel pump? will I have to upgrade my stick G60 one in my corrado? and i am using a Rising rate FPR from Neuspeed with a custom fuel rail, i hope that will help...
As for the crank sensor, whats recomended since my PG block didnt come with one? buy one from javad or pull on off another car?
what about the whole ignition thing I post earlier about the Milage Master from Jacobs Ignition, will that interfere with the pre-set maps from Javad (economy/performance)? or should i go with the performance ingition unit from Jacobs? 
Hmm... not knowing much about the SEM system makes me think things like...
"Will my A/C still work?"
"What about my P/S?"
"ABS? (even though i dont think my corrado G60 came with ABS... still makes me think)"
"how long will the installation be?"
"are the wires labled? and how long are they?"
"little" things like that... I'm a n00b still at this and after reading all the previous post i am still stumped...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_ok i just bought the stageIc from Javad and it should be here soon, but installation wont be untill january/febuary because of the turbo bit and pieces







so by then i will be posting up more stuff on it...

Hey....my favourite Dubber







.GBB for a Turbo pm Killa....dont mind all the garbage your hearing on Tex,he sells quality turbos @ affordable prices.

_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
What about my fuel pump? will I have to upgrade my stick G60 one in my corrado? and i am using a Rising rate FPR from Neuspeed with a custom fuel rail, i hope that will help...

Can you post pics of your FPR and Fuel rail?Checked Neuspeed and didnt see anything.As for the fuel pump,it should be good enough for 300hp

_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
As for the crank sensor, whats recomended since my PG block didnt come with one? buy one from javad or pull on off another car?

You have some options:
1. Get the 034 60-2 Wheel and have a machine shop weld it onto your Crank Pulley.
2. Buy your own 60-2 wheel from TEC-2 or Machine your own and weld it onto your crank Pulley.
3. Use your Stock Distributor as a Hall pick up ,this way saving money but it wont be as clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
what about the whole ignition thing I post earlier about the Milage Master from Jacobs Ignition, will that interfere with the pre-set maps from Javad (economy/performance)? or should i go with the performance ingition unit from Jacobs? 

Doesnt matter what coil you get whether it being MSD/Jacobs/OEM,once its for a waste spark application like this:








Then you should be good to go.Javad gives you a base map to get your feet wet dude...you gotta change stuff to suit your needs.Diman24 could give you his Map and you can modify it to whatever you want.
Map shairing is something Motorgeek is trying to work on.A section where we all just contribute all our maps.The inline 5 guys have loads of maps among each other so they benefit from that on MG.As inline 4 guys , we are only now breaking the ice.

_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
Hmm... not knowing much about the SEM system makes me think things like...
"Will my A/C still work?"
"What about my P/S?"
"ABS? (even though i dont think my corrado G60 came with ABS... still makes me think)"
"how long will the installation be?"
"are the wires labled? and how long are they?"
"little" things like that... I'm a n00b still at this and after reading all the previous post i am still stumped...









GBB all 034efi will do is control your engine.Thats it...AC and PS and all that is not controlled by the stock ecu(at least not that i know of).If anything you can use your GPO for your ac clutch








Installation will only be as long as you want it to be.The wires are all different colours...neon pink,plasma yellow.It comes with a wiring diagram of how to do it.When i do my next set up i am going to take alot of step by step pics to help everyone.
I hope that Helps
*Glad to see you joined the 034EFI Army...WERE GROWING!*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well looks like 034EFI has a new online store








check it out here
Gotta get me one of these:


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

I tried ordering but i just kept reloading me back to page 1 of 4... arg..
well heres to my 16vT T3/T04E project Daily Driver in hopes of 325+WHP....








Just to let ever one know, I showed this to a few SDS guys who have turned away from SDS (2 so far) and more coming
I think I am gonna get my oil lines custom made in san diego for about 100$ with earls plumbing... 
what does a momnetary switch do?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_I tried ordering but i just kept reloading me back to page 1 of 4... arg..
well heres to my 16vT T3/T04E project* Daily Driver in hopes of 325+WHP*....









Your mothef...









_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
Just to let ever one know, I showed this to a few SDS guys who have turned away from SDS (2 so far) and more coming

sweet!







....what parts do you have so far GBB?

_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
I think I am gonna get my oil lines custom made in san diego for about 100$ with earls plumbing... 

Billzcat1 sent me a link to American Street Rod Racing the other day to make my own oil and water lines.When i am sure nothing leaks then i will get all the lines custom made to my specs.

_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
what does a momnetary switch do?


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

the momentary switch was something i was on 034's site....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_the momentary switch was something i was on 034's site....

find me the link....I have no idea what that is


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

ehh its on javads store
just a red switch some with kind of a connection, i have no clue, maybe an audi thing?
http://www.034efi.com/catalog/...1effa


_Modified by PulsiveDub at 6:14 AM 11-7-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_ehh its on javads store
just a red switch some with kind of a connection, i have no clue, maybe an audi thing?
http://www.034efi.com/catalog/...1effa


Oh to turn on and Turn off Anti-lag/Launch Control. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Here we go!VIDEO TIME!(tell the kids to go to bed)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
415 WHp from the creator.
That was on a slightly worked(







) 7A 2300cc 20V.Imagine what it could do for a 2000cc 16V








I need a new hoby


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

awd sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (diman24)*

Holly crap that things sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Holly crap that things sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Not as sweet as [email protected]








we need to get some vids of the other project cars but that there is bad ass!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Some Screen Shots:
Digital Dashboard
















and the Configuration Screen:


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

wizza you just ned more valves


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_wizza you just ned more valves









And you need an Audi








hehehe
This is taken from another thread just so that I dont have to repeat myself 7 Times:
Here goes!
Why am I only now seeing this thread?
Sigh....
Here goes:

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
1) do i remove all of my old harness and ecu completly ??

Yes you remove your old harness and ecu.Once your harness is removed,you slice away the loom and separate engine check from engine control.Engine check is for sensors like Oil Pressure,Water temp,alternator,etc.Engine control (assuming OBD1) is for your coil,distributor,injectors etc.

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
2) down the road i am thinking of a aeb motor swap are the abale to be used for either ???
how the frig does it all work. will i need to dyno tune ? or can i street tune

Depends what System you plan on Using,Either way Stage I will be the system for you.You can always use your distributor with the AEB Head and your ABA block.I have an entire thread dedicated to running a distributor with a 20V Head.That being said if you plan on keeping the dizzy for oil pump/im shaft simplicity then Stage Ib is the system for you. assuming 034efi is the system your going with.I think it sells retail for like $900US but i am sure Vortexers can get a helping hand.









_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
3) map or maf??? 

MAP

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
4) is there a user freindly version?? 

All 034efi's systems are user friendly.
SDS?...have fun playing Gameboy









_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_with o34 do i need to get another tach signal??? what is the over all cost??? will my mph and tach work ( i know 034 is designed for vw/audi) also what will be the total cost if i do the install *sensors ect*? would it come with a base map what is the install like , i know nothing of either. also i herad that with sds there is no data loging? is this important

Data logging is important.....dont let noone tell you otherwise.
034 was designed on a German car therefore it will work with a german car and all tis stock Sensors.Lemme see SDS do that








Your MPH sensor is taken from your gearbox and your tach is taken from the coil.034EFI works back with your tach signal.Stage Ic and Ib systems go for around $1000US or there abouts, And for MAPS you could always use Diman24 as a base map until you get the hang of your tuning.

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
also, if i run 034efi .. for would stgIIb? be the best choice???

I would use the wasted spark system.To go Stage II is a whole other kettle fish and I would be lieing if i said you NEEDED it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_Datalogging is a nice feature. You can datalog with ANY system, but it's a lot easier when the system you choose has it built-in. SDS is the simplest to use and it works, *but there are a lot of other systems that do a lot more if you're not scared of using a laptop*. 

Thats right Agtronic.Lemme say this for the Record....noone wants to believe that when they spend $1000US+ on a system that is a Piece of Garbage.Everyone has there preference and no matter what everyone is going to say there system is the best.The truth of the matter of the fact is no system is the best because last I checked 034EFI could not make me an _Espresso_.That being said ,You have to decide what system is best for YOU.I could tell you with 034 you will get amazing support.They have there own forums and guys like me are always around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_
Um specify what sensors your talking about , SDS for bosch sensors plugs right into stock WT sensor , and comes w/ the Air temp sensor , TPS doesnt thats about it 

But does SDS work Back with the STock VR Sensor







.The only extra sensor he will have to get is an Air Temp Sensor and maybe a Water temp sensor if he doesnt feel like using his stock one.
Glad I could help
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

what is the install process?? how mutch behind the dash time is involved, what needs to be removed?? what needs to go where and so on . 
(i am curious if i can do this my self)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_what is the install process?? how mutch behind the dash time is involved, what needs to be removed?? what needs to go where and so on . 
(i am curious if i can do this my self)


You need to remove your engine bay harness and split it into engine check and engine control.If you can install a Radio you can install this.Tuning is a bit tricky and it would be better to have someone who has experience to help you.The good thing about this is that *Diman24* has the same setup as you so you can use his maps to make tuning as simple as possible.
If you have confidence in yourself you can move a mountain.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What do you mean split it into engine control and engine check? Do I have to have engine check stuff? My car only has a oil buzzer/light, a battery light, and a coolant light. Do I have to have those still wired to the dash? Im just going to be running guages to tell me if something is wrong.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_What do you mean split it into engine control and engine check? Do I have to have engine check stuff?.

When VW or any car manufacturers designs a harness,they are kind enough to wrap everything into one stupid....err nice harness.Basically your harness that you see in your engine bay is comprised of 2 separate harnesses.
1. Harness tells your *dashboard/instrument cluster *what is going A-wall in the engine bay.
2. Harness is for your *injectors,distributor,coil,TPS,cold start valve*,WUR,etc etc
You could always go to china on your Jetta Coupe and install All Autometer Gauges.Autometer tach....water temp,oil pressure etc









_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
My car only has a oil buzzer/light, a battery light, and a coolant light. Do I have to have those still wired to the dash? Im just going to be running guages to tell me if something is wrong.

Dont you have CIS-E?Well if your crazy like me and have a Gauge fetish then you could have:
1. Oil Buzzer - Replaced with oil Pressure gauge








2. Battery Light - Replaced with Voltmeter








3. Coolant temp - Replaced with Water Temp Gauge


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well I want to keep my at least my tach. Im going to be running the LED voltmeter, Oil pressure guage and Air/fuel mix guage that Batan sells. Then I was planning on running VDO coolant temp guage, oil temp, and Boost guage. I think that will get me covered and tell me if something is wrong. My car is the digi 2 system so it doesnt have anything but a couple leds stock to tell me somethin is wrong.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Well I want to keep my at least my tach..

You can, Just find the stock tach wire from the original ECu and plug it into the 034efi unit.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
Im going to be running the LED voltmeter, Oil pressure guage and Air/fuel mix guage that Batan sells. Then I was planning on running VDO coolant temp guage, oil temp, and Boost guage. I think that will get me covered and tell me if something is wrong. My car is the digi 2 system so it doesnt have anything but a couple leds stock to tell me somethin is wrong.

I would keep consistant gauges.I would use all VDO gauges if thats the case.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

at least in an old school mk2 you can run all stock gauges with standalone. FWIW. tach just needs an adaptor IF your not running a distributor anymore. The rest are as simple as hooking them to the senders.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_tach just needs an adaptor IF your not running a distributor anymore. 

Inst the wire going to tach a single wire and its given the signal from the stock ecu?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i am building a turbo x-flow ABA motor. built with a t3/t4 65 trim turbo, inter-cooled, custom intake manifold, custom injectors from RC engineering, a 70mm throttle body, a autotech 260 cam, ported head, custom Ross pistons (8.5-1 comp), pauter rods, ARP bolts etc. i will be installing this into my 85 GTI. i want to rip out all the wires in the car an start over. i want a stand alone system that will control the motor (fuel and ignition settings). i need it to be streetable and have all out power on demand. it would be nice to have a hi/low boost setting on demand. what system should i use? i want to remove the dist and use coil packs. can this system self adjust to temp and elevation changes? i am sorry i am looking at a bunch of systems and i cant decide on one to use. i have more questions but I'll save them for later. thanks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_i am building a turbo x-flow ABA motor. built with a t3/t4 65 trim turbo, inter-cooled, custom intake manifold, custom injectors from RC engineering, a 70mm throttle body, a autotech 260 cam, ported head, custom Ross pistons (8.5-1 comp), pauter rods, ARP bolts etc. i will be installing this into my 85 GTI. 

Similiar to my set up except i am counterflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_
i want to rip out all the wires in the car an start over. i want a stand alone system that will control the motor (fuel and ignition settings). i need it to be streetable and have all out power on demand. it would be nice to have a hi/low boost setting on demand. what system should i use? i want to remove the dist and use coil packs.

I would recommend Stage Ic for "clean start".Stage Ic will control your fuel and ignition with the aid of a laptop ofcourse







.The Dual Stage solenoid to control hi/low boost is not offered by 034efi.I made it myself using a relay and the solenoid from Turbo XS.Same concept...034efi has one in the works though which should be sweet









_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_
can this system self adjust to temp and elevation changes? i am sorry i am looking at a bunch of systems and i cant decide on one to use. i have more questions but I'll save them for later. thanks.

The system comes with a MAP sensor and Air temp sensor so yes it does change to variations in either.Bring on the questions...,i usually answer them within the same half hour(if i am not sleeping)








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PAGE 4!








Pics of 034EFI On the Formula 1.8T car:












_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:00 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Oh Wizard...*

Ok, i was shooting the poop sitting around thinking of fun things to do to my rado and I came up with this plan:
I am going to drop either a 04.5 GLi/03 20th GTI COMPLETE Dash into my 1990 corrado.... Problem: my stock 02A tranny Uses a Cable for the Tach from the Tranny, and the newer dashes use wires I think... how can i fix that? That one should stump ya...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_
I am going to drop either a 04.5 GLi/03 20th GTI COMPLETE Dash into my 1990 corrado.... Problem: my stock 02A tranny Uses a Cable for the Tach from the Tranny, and the newer dashes use wires I think... how can i fix that? That one should stump ya...

Here is how....your Tach isnt controlled by anything on the Gearbox







.I think you mean your Speedometer and if you use an electrical sensor,then use an electrical speedometer.Now the real problem is I dont know or have never seen anyone use a GTi Dash without the original harness and ECU.There was a whole DBW debate on this.Maybe Chris can help out...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Recieved my 034efi Stage IIc system.
Pics to follow.
Also might have found my 1.8t engine harness(need some connectors).

This will be a very detailed post including maps.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Also might have found my 1.8t engine harness(need some connectors).


Sweet!
RhussJr?







Anyone have a 1.8T harness they want to donate to this poor guys project?








Lets do a 034efi roadcall:
Me
Audi4U
Tradeart
Diman24
who else?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok, so if i switch to a AEB from a ABA i need the AEB harness as well


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_ok, so if i switch to a AEB from a ABA i need the AEB harness as well









That depends on your setup.
If you planning to use the standard 1.8t coilpacks then you going to want to use the connectors for the aeb coilpacks.
If your going to use aftermarket coils then using a aeb harness is not an issue.

IMO i would use some aftermarket coils.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_ok, so if i switch to a AEB from a ABA i need the AEB harness as well









Why dont you rebuild your engine.
AEB + ABA + Goodies = Something Nasty








I would use the AEB Head and 16V Plug wires connected to 2 (2) Tower Coils.







To make the finish like authentic,I would get some Aluminum bases for the plug wires like what bahn Brenner has to secure them to the valve cover.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_I am going to drop either a 04.5 GLi/03 20th GTI COMPLETE Dash into my 1990 corrado.... Problem: my stock 02A tranny Uses a Cable for the Tach from the Tranny, and the newer dashes use wires I think... how can i fix that? That one should stump ya...

I havent' seen an 02A with a cable that I remember.
However if it did you just need to get the gear/sender assembly off a later car, Etka even shows the electrical one for a 90 corrado
What really gonna stump you is that you won't get any thing working but the speedo (if that) on an 03/04 cluster because all of the important stuff comes in through the can bus.. So you would need the dash from the car you want to use but have to get a cluster from a 99.5MK4 that does not have the can bus.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
I havent' seen an 02A with a cable that I remember.
However if it did you just need to get the gear/sender assembly off a later car, Etka even shows the electrical one for a 90 corrado
What really gonna stump you is that you won't get any thing working but the speedo (if that) on an 03/04 cluster because all of the important stuff comes in through the can bus.. So you would need the dash from the car you want to use but have to get a cluster from a 99.5MK4 that does not have the can bus.

I think he's talking about the speedo cable.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I think he's talking about the speedo cable.

as was I.. tach was never a cable


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I think he's talking about the speedo cable.

I am... my tranny uses the cable for the speedo...


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (PulsiveDub)*

All early 02A tannys used cable for the tach. Is the newer cluster you are using 260kph or 140mph(I think), if it is I would see if it is possible to use the cable and the needle and just use the newer face. Just an idea I dont know if it is possible though.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (JettaMatt)*

Yeah I checked mine at home last nite it does have a cable.. funny ETKA doesnt' show a cable... oh well
You would just have to find the correct gear and sender from a later 02A or even a 02J that corresonds with the gear on the diff and what the cluster needs for pulses.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_Yeah I checked mine at home last nite it does have a cable...

What exactly is cable?I thought the Tachometer was given a signal by the ignitor for the coil?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Wizard-of-OD)*

No hes not talking about the tach, he is talking about the speedometer.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_No hes not talking about the tach, he is talking about the speedometer. 

Figured as much.I dont know if this helps but in Toyota's you can swap the mechanial component for the speedometer with an electrical sending unit.In my Audi the unit is electrical with I believe a 3 pin connector.
Does this apply to your VW? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Wizard-of-OD)*

hey wizard, i just graduated from basic but i dont get much internet time.
can you shoot me an email on whats going on with the stage IC GB?
when do i need to pay, how much is the final cost going to be and what all is included, and when we will recieve it. i'd like to have it ~ xmas time cause i'll have engough leave to be able to start installing it. im definately in, i got the cash on hand, just 1 stageIc
[email protected]


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_hey wizard, i just graduated from basic but i dont get much internet time.
[email protected]


Congrats dude...








how does it feel to serve your country? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Where'd you go to basic at?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Where'd you go to basic at?

I guess he disappeard for another 6 weeks
hehehe


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I guess he disappeard for another 6 weeks
hehehe









lol, san antonio texas, now im in keesler mississippi


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oh Wizard... (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
lol, san antonio texas, now im in keesler mississippi









He lives....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!*


















































Im going to see if using a parallel to serial adapter will work on my laptop.
So I can log with 2 serial devices. eg
vag
zietronix
034efi


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (Audi4u)*

Here are some pics of the about to be SLEEPER!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_










Uhh Andre...thats alot of wires








I guess we are all nuts


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wow, same as me, got the whole extention for my xmas tree my wife is soo happy with the little black box hehehe








Got my unit during the week, I had to take my car out of the shop because of timing contraints on installing the unit, but everything worked out perfect. No standalone for a couple of weeks when I can put the car in the shop back in...
IIC baby. yeahh!!!
Thx Wizard + Javad for the help!!! will defenetly have more questions once I get the trigger wheel and the pickup...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
Wow, same as me, got the whole extention for my xmas tree my wife is soo happy with the little black box hehehe








Got my unit during the week, I had to take my car out of the shop because of timing contraints on installing the unit, but everything worked out perfect. No standalone for a couple of weeks when I can put the car in the shop back in...
IIC baby. yeahh!!!
Thx Wizard + Javad for the help!!! will defenetly have more questions once I get the trigger wheel and the pickup...









What setup are you running?(engine, turbo etc.)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
IIC baby. yeahh!!!
Thx Wizard + Javad for the help!!! will defenetly have more questions once I get the trigger wheel and the pickup...









No problem dude,Glad i could help in anyway possible.The army is definately growing and soon from now we will be shairing maps across vortex.On a brighter front,Steve is done with the fabrication process and this is his outcome>


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm PIC HAPPY ALL OF A SUDDEN!!!!
This is what the BITCH looks like.


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (Audi4u)*

Pretty car dude...
Hey my setup is the IIC, with t3/t4 turbo .50ar, on a 2.0 engine


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
Pretty car dude...
Hey my setup is the IIC, with t3/t4 turbo .50ar, on a 2.0 engine

Good 'ish 
enojoy ur standalones guys,,, they are dope


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!! (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
enojoy ur standalones guys,,, they are dope


Alex how big are your MAP Files? (in KB's/MB's).Maybe I can host them and we can get some real good maps for everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







(I am really digging this icon!)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (ofwheniwasliving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ofwheniwasliving* »_lots of drama in this thread.









wtf?
where?








4 Pages of Technical information on 034 Units...
Unless you want the drama to start now by posting garbage in here








....sigh,whatever
Anyways Andre any progress with your setting up of the system?


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

with my tec 3 swap i used a set of audi a4 2.8 coil packs and just wired up the 2 sets of coils and then just used stock 16v wires, works good, and it is made by hitachi and are the same coil packed used on the wrx and sti, just has different connects for vw plugs


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (vwdriver92)*

*Onto Page 5 *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Just recapping some of the most popular questions recieved:









_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
stage Ic! I would love to go IIc but i'm on a budget...


Dont see why you would want to go Stage II for the 4 banger.Keep it simple









_Quote, originally posted by * traderart* »_
I can put the 034i on my 2.0T 8v, just attach the trigger on the crank the sensor plug in the injectors and load the 2 base maps.


Well its not as simple as attaching a trigger.
You get a fly by harness which you have to cut and fabricate to suite your engine bay.But yes you get the "gist" of it.
1. Crank Trigger
2. Injectors
3. TPS
4. Air temp sensor
5. Water Temp Sensor
6. Ign Driver #1 for your cool
The 2 Base maps are sent to you allready programmed into the ecu.You change the values to suite yourself.

_Quote, originally posted by * traderart* »_
The ABA TB won't work so I have to get another one, maybe a vr tb but Im going to have to do some mods to fit it in.


Why wouldnt your ABA Tb work?If its a Cable TB from one of the early ABA's then you should be fine.Once it has a TPS then your good to go.If you have that fly by wire garbage then good luck.

_Quote, originally posted by * traderart* »_
Which system do I get the Ic or the IIc, what is the difference between them, what if I want to keep my distributor and my msd coil?


Difference between the 2 is Stage I comes equipped with Wasted Spark ignition whereas Stage II comes with Direct Fire ignition.On 4 cylinders,pretty much the wasted spark is more widely used for ease of installation of the system and cost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you want to Keep your Distributor and MSD coil then i would HIGHLY recommend Stage Ib for your car.I would have gone Stage Ib but i just found 4 coils more prettier in my engine bay than one
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by * traderart* »_
How about A/C? Fans? or others?


That is part of your engine check system.AC and others should have nothing to do with your stock engine control system.I have no knowledge in this area so i am stumped.If the AC function is controlled by something from the stock ecu then you could use a GPO from the 034 EFI to power it.







Someone want to elaborate.
I usually dont involve AC in my crazy cars but thats just me







(I am going to use an electronic water pump and PS Pump...







)

_Quote, originally posted by * EvilVento2.oT* »_
if i get 034efi and convert it to that from motronic can I go back. 


dont see why not,once you do a clean uninstall of the motronic control system then putting it back the old way should not be an issue.

_Quote, originally posted by * EvilVento2.oT* »_
as it sits right now i am running a aba with a t3s60 with the profect b , now i will have two maps to chose from can i switch on the fly or not ??? 


yes you can all your doing is changing values in the ecu.

_Quote, originally posted by * EvilVento2.oT* »_
how hard is this to install (do i need a enginering degree or what??) 


No you dont.If you can install a radio,you can install this ecu....

_Quote, originally posted by * EvilVento2.oT* »_
can you give me and idea of total cost all said and done (assuming i do the install). how streeable is it . 


For a Stage Ic I think the price is about $1100US.
How Streetable?Well check these guys out in the featured rides,most of them are daily drivers.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdriver92* »_with my tec 3 swap i used a set of audi a4 2.8 coil packs and just wired up the 2 sets of coils and then just used stock 16v wires, works good, and it is made by hitachi and are the same coil packed used on the wrx and sti, just has different connects for vw plugs

This was on What?
A 20V?This is what I plan on doing for my 20V project.Using the NA ADR valve cover from UK/Europe and 16V Plug wires to obtain a much cleaner install like this:











_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 6:35 PM 1-1-2005_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

I hate waiting for parts in the mail


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I hate waiting for parts in the mail









What does Santa have belonging to you?


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Audi4u... same here.. hehe
Also, I wish my mechanic, can install things in 1 day... 
Have a little patience, everything will come great!!! u will have lots of fun


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (traderarturo)*

I was told to post some of this information regarding the fitment of a cable throttlebody that works with the 1.8T intake manifold. Obviously the stock drive-by-wire unit is useless with management, so a obd 1 unit from a 2.0 or vr6 will work wonders. Now the stock TPS sensor also is capatible with most management systems because it is a 5v sensor. You can bore it out allowing for true staight thu flow optimizing air into the motor.


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (GTI2lo)*









Today I sat down with a friend of mine looking at the engine bay in order to figure out how to route the wiring and to place the 034IIC unit in my 1998 2.0T 8v ABA Golf.
Several question arrise from this:
Where to place the unit, I read on the manual is not heat or water resistant.
Idle valve has 2 wires, one black and one white
There what appears to be 3 sensors on the cooland lines, on goes on top of the hose with 2 wires, one goes in front of the hose with 4 wires, and the other one goes on the front of the radiator with 3 wires.
02 sensor has 2 wires, but Im taking the signal out of the wideband analog, this plugs in the ego+ and then the negative goes in the block?
Air temp sensor is mounted on the intake manifold and it has 2 wires
The tps mounted on the throttle has 3 wires.
I notice that some of these parts don't have a polarity, which is good, but on the otherones I don't want to burn the sensor.
The last thing is the coils, the MSD Blaster GM Dual Tower Coil Pack PN 8224 does not have a coil interface module, MSD PN 8870 so it has no pinounts, just 2 small couplings on the bottom that attaches to the Coil Interface Module, would I need to buy these? The modules have 4 wires, according to the internet 1 reads Coil + or -, 2 & 3 read Trigger or 12Volts, 4 reads Coil + or -.
Will post pictures before I start hacking.. hehe


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (GTI2lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_I was told to post some of this information regarding the fitment of a cable throttlebody that works with the 1.8T intake manifold. Obviously the stock drive-by-wire unit is useless with management, so a obd 1 unit from a 2.0 or vr6 will work wonders. Now the stock TPS sensor also is capatible with most management systems because it is a 5v sensor. You can bore it out allowing for true staight thu flow optimizing air into the motor.










What exhaust mani and turbo are you running?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*

running a t3/t4 with a SEM equal-length tubular manifold.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_ so a obd 1 unit from a 2.0 or vr6 will work wonders. Now the stock TPS sensor also is capatible with most management systems because it is a 5v sensor.


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now 
OBD1 2.0 = *2.75" Diameter *
OBD1 2.8 VR6 = *3" Diamater *

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart - 1998 2.0T 8v ABA Golf.* »_
Where to place the unit, I read on the manual is not heat or water resistant.

Place it in the stock ecu position.Anywhere inside the cabin under the dashboard away from water.

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
Idle valve has 2 wires, one black and one white

Yes thats right.Your using a stock BOSCH ICV?

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
There what appears to be 3 sensors on the cooland lines, on goes on top of the hose with 2 wires, one goes in front of the hose with 4 wires, and the other one goes on the front of the radiator with 3 wires.

For the ECU your going to need 1 Coolant Temp input.Use the stock unit that gives the stock ecu a signal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looking at the picture below,There are 2 sensors on the back of the head in the water jacket for the radiator hose.
*1.*For INstrument cluster telling you how hot the engine is.
*2.*For Stock ECU as the input for coolant temp.

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
02 sensor has 2 wires, but Im taking the signal out of the wideband analog, this plugs in the ego+ and then the negative goes in the block?

I would recommend having 2 bungs in your downpipe.One for your wideband and one for your ecu.The wideband is going to come with its own 4 or 5 wire Oxygen sensor,so buy another Bosch unit for the ecu or use the stock one (if it has







).You can buy a 4 wire for the ECU but its doesnt have to be 4 wire.Just that 4 wire works better
This is usually how the 4 wire 02 sensor goes:
1. Black - EGO+ *> To ECU*
2. Grey - Engine Ground *>To ECU EGO-*
3. White - Heater wire *> 12V+ Ign source*
4. White - Heater wire *> Chassis/Vehicle ground*








Here is a good site showing you how to set up your 02 sensor

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
Air temp sensor is mounted on the intake manifold and it has 2 wires

Bingo.Its mount into the Plenum of the intake manifold.Are you getting a Log style manifold or using the stock one?

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
The tps mounted on the throttle has 3 wires.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TPS+ 
TPS signal (the middle)
TPS -

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
The last thing is the coils, the MSD Blaster GM Dual Tower Coil Pack PN 8224 does not have a coil interface module, MSD PN 8870 so it has no pinounts, just 2 small couplings on the bottom that attaches to the Coil Interface Module, would I need to buy these? The modules have 4 wires, according to the internet 1 reads Coil + or -, 2 & 3 read Trigger or 12Volts, 4 reads Coil + or -.


Why are you using the Twin Tower coils for Stage IIc?You can but you would have _to wire up 1 IGN drivers to one coil pack for wasted spark coils_
If your using Stage Ic you use 2 of these *PN 8224*








If your using Stage IIc you use 4 of these.*PN 8228*








I am using 4 of these(*PN 8207*) because I bought them before I decided what system I was going with.You dont have to make that mistake.








I will try an upload my coil pics later.



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 3:29 AM 12-4-2004_


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Placement of the ECU, no problem.
Stock BOSCH ICV, yeah same one, how to wire it?
Water temp sensor, no problem, thx for the picture.
Thanks for the 02 sensor wireout and picts, but for the 02 sensor it has one in stock







, and it has 2 wires on there. how to wire it?
No problem with the air temp, no problem with the tps.
I guess is just finalize on the coils, I notice that you wrote attach 2 ing drivers to 1 coil, would I still need to purchase the control module that attaches to the bottom of the coil? if I decide to keep these coils?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
1.Placement of the ECU, no problem.
2.Stock BOSCH ICV, yeah same one, how to wire it?
3.Water temp sensor, no problem, thx for the picture.
4.No problem with the air temp, no problem with the tps.


No problem,For the ISV just wire it...and sorry for taking down the picture but It wasnt mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
Thanks for the 02 sensor wireout and picts, but for the 02 sensor it has one in stock







, and it has 2 wires on there. how to wire it?

Get a 3 or 4 wire 02 sensor for the ECU.The 2 wire doesnt have a heater wire therefore it isnt as accurate.Your choice...

_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
I guess is just finalize on the coils, I notice that you wrote attach 2 ing drivers to 1 coil, would I still need to purchase the control module that attaches to the bottom of the coil? if I decide to keep these coils?


Well dude you got Direct Fire.It has 8 IGN drivers as apposed to the Stage Ic have 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I mean it is the top of the line standalone and good for any engine you want to hook it up to but the reality is if you want to keep the twin Tower coils then your going to have to wire up 1 Of the IGN drivers to One coil and the other 1 to the Other Coil.
Or use 4 IGN drivers for 4 coils 
2 Coils - 2 IGN Drivers
4 Coils - 4 IGN Drivers
8 Coils - 8 IGN drivers
You definately have the facilities to support however many coils you want.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 3:31 AM 12-4-2004_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

I got a couple parts from the UPS man today.
Including the single window cam gear.(Big thanks to chris86vw for the info)
Will post pics soon.
I also want to post a graph of the revo BT program which im going to use as my baseline timing curve.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*

any progress?
Get some pics up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rmedy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

bump


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (rmedy)*

My digi cam is acting up. Will get pics as soon as I can.
Thinking about putting the standalone on the 01gti with a bigger turbo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (rmedy)*

Guys when are you all going to be getting something like this!
Progress report please!
see how Bahn Brenner is uisng a nice plate + 16V Plug wires? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Things been kinda slow


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Things picking up again.Sorry for the delays in posting...
here is my coil setup


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok, I am to the point were I have to figure out what im doing for coils. I was looking on MSD's website and for the GM 2 tower coil, which is pictured a little higher on this page, I looked at the instructions and they are using coil interface modules. Do I need these for my Ic setup? Will the GM 2 tower coil actually work with this system or will it not fire without the interface module? Can I just buy 4 Blaster SS coils and wire 2 up to the IGN drivers with no damaging results to the ECU or the Coil? Thanks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Ok, I am to the point were I have to figure out what im doing for coils. I was looking on MSD's website and for the GM 2 tower coil, which is pictured a little higher on this page, I looked at the instructions and they are using coil interface modules. Do I need these for my Ic setup? Will the GM 2 tower coil actually work with this system or will it not fire without the interface module? Can I just buy 4 Blaster SS coils and wire 2 up to the IGN drivers with no damaging results to the ECU or the Coil? Thanks.

Just wire the IGN drivers to the coils direct.
use the 2 GM Style Coils just to be on the safe side.When I spoke with Javad about using 4 coils in wasted spark he told me the Drivers could handle the load so I went ahead.Its up to you what you want to do.If you have not bought any coils as yet and now have to go and buy coils then buy Twin Tower Coils.If you want to do what I did then by all means go right ahead.
Look @ the bright side...if I damage something,you will damage something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Stage Ic on Order!








This just came in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








What is the best place to get 16v plug wires? What car should I use as reference?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (auditunerb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *auditunerb5* »_
What is the best place to get 16v plug wires? What car should I use as reference?


best place would be wires for cars.Tell Thomas Woddy you want a set of 16V plug wires to put into a 20V Head.
UPDATE : This is his set up....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_VW has a factory four post on the AEG (MK4 2L) Not sure on the cost it shows two manufactures TEMIC and BOSCH. There is a nice mounting bracket to hold it down kind of where the dizzy used to be.. not sure if would work for everyone but may be a good way to keep stuff looking OEM if they wanted.
temic # 032 905 106 D ( 170 from impex)
bosch # 032 905 106 B (130 from impex)
bracet is 06A 903 103








If anyone was actually interested in a priceon tehse let me know I can ask my OEM guy.

_Modified by chris86vw at 10:20 AM 10-22-2004_

BTW this coil wont work with a 034efi IC system. The inputs are + but the 034efi only puts out a negative pusle for ignition.
ANdre


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Audi4u)*

hey andre, i hooked up that yellow/red wire to my sensors, my tps ended up being wired backwards. but i held a lighter near the air temp and the coolant temp and they came out good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tps also works now that i reversed the polarity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how can i tell if i wired the crank sensor up correctly w/o turning the motor over? or is that the only way?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (the4ork)*

Ricky what are you having trouble with?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

mostly i just cant figure out the fuel pumps


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (the4ork)*

Use either wire #6 or wire #13 to power the fuel pump.Trace back the stock fuel pump wire from the stock ecu.

_Quote, originally posted by *034EFI Stage Ic Wiring* »_
*1.* EGO 1+ - Black/Yellow – EGO Signal output (Black Wire)
*2.* MAT – Tan – Air Temp Sensor ground
*3.* TRGIDX – Yellow/Brown – Trigger Index Phase Angle Setting
*4.* HALL VCC – Yellow/Orange – 5v + power supply for Hall Sensor (red wire), Not used with VR sensor
*5.* VR SHLD – Shield for VRA/TRA, Hall or VR sensor shield.
*6.* *GPO 1* – General Purpose Ground Output, up to 8A draw
*7.* INJ 3 – Blue – Injector Driver #3, selectable in software
*8.* INJ 2 – Orange– Injector Driver #2, selectable in software
*9.* AUX – Tan/Brown – Aux Sensor ground
*10.* CLT – Lt Green – Coolant Temp sensor ground
*11.* VRA/TRA – White – Hall/VR Trigger 
*12.* HALL GND – Black – Hall/VR sensor ground
*13.* *GPO 2* – Brown/Orange - 
*14.* INJ 4 – Grey – Injector Driver #4, selectable in software
*15.* INJ 1 – Yellow – Injector Driver #1, selectable in software
*16.* EGO 1(-) – Grey/Black – O2, ground to chassis and sensor ground (Grey Wire)
*17.* MAP SEL – Orange/Blue – 
*18.* TPS – Teal – TPS signal, usually TPS center pin
*19.* TPS VCC - Yellow/Red – TPS , MAT, CLT, AUX, GPO +, to outside pin 3.3 v
*20.* TPS GND – Black – TPS Ground, outside pin
*21.* TACH OUT – Green/White -Tachometer output for RPM 12v+
*22.* IGN 1 – Green/Yellow – 
*23.* IGN 2 – Green/Orange –


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

so i guess i use one of those on the pulse pin on the fuel pump relay, the green /w black wire is the positive, brown ground... what is the purple wire coming from the fuel pumps? i th ink it runs up to the cluster


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_so i guess i use one of those on the pulse pin on the fuel pump relay, the green /w black wire is the positive, brown ground... what is the purple wire coming from the fuel pumps? i th ink it runs up to the cluster

Thats going to confuse you.Do it the simple way,Get a normal style bosch Relay.Set up like this:
*30.* : *+12V IGN*
*85.* : *GPO #1* from Wire #6 on the ECU
*86.* : *+12V IGN*
*87.* : *Vehicle Ground*








Have you set up a switched IGN 12V+ Source as yet?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

Have you set up a switched IGN 12V+ Source as yet?

no i need to go to autozone or something and pick up a few relays


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
no i need to go to autozone or something and pick up a few relays

All you need is 2.
Relay #1 : ECU
Relay #2 : Injectors,Coils,Fuel Pump
if you really feel like going all out ,you could run 4 relays in parallel to each other.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*









does this look right for the fuel pumps?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*30.* : *+12V IGN*
*85.* : *GPO #1* from Wire #6 on the ECU
*86.* : *+12V IGN*
*87.* : *Vehicle Ground*

According to your diagram you have:
*30.* : +12V IGN
*85.* : *GPO #1* from Wire #6 on the ECU
*86.* : *+ side of the Fuel Pump* - *no*
*87.* : Vehicle Ground
Pin #87 is how the fuel pump gets its power.Ground the negative side of the fuel pump the chassis and Use pin #87 to complete the circuit.
Whats the purple wire "cluster" for?

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
According to your diagram you have:
*30.* : +12V IGN
*85.* : *GPO #1* from Wire #6 on the ECU
*86.* : *+ side of the Fuel Pump* - *no*
*87.* : Vehicle Ground
Pin #87 is how the fuel pump gets its power.Ground the negative side of the fuel pump the chassis and Use pin #87 to complete the circuit.
Whats the purple wire "cluster" for?


purple wire goes to the cluster for the fuel gauge


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

Would there be any problem with using the stock relays? I have all my stuff wired through the stock relays because i figured that would provide the proper power levels to power the ecu, injectors, etc.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Wiring*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
purple wire goes to the cluster for the fuel gauge

oh yes








This is an internal fuel pump i presume.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Would there be any problem with using the stock relays? I have all my stuff wired through the stock relays because i figured that would provide the proper power levels to power the ecu, injectors, etc.

The stock ECU +12V IGN source is being used to power:
1. Injectors
2. Coils
3. Fuel Pump
4. ECU?
I would use the stock ECU Power for 1 to 3 and run a whole new setup for the ECU just to be on the safe side.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

I guess I could make a new circut for the ECU. I just figured since the stock one powered all that plus a little more the power wire should be fine.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_I guess I could make a new circut for the ECU. I just figured since the stock one powered all that plus a little more the power wire should be fine.

I like to over engineer alot of stuff so I am Biased to multiple relays.Got pictures of your set up?Maybe that could benefit the others.
(p.s. about the gears guy)


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
oh yes








This is an internal fuel pump i presume.
The stock ECU +12V IGN source is being used to power:
1. Injectors
2. Coils
3. Fuel Pump
4. ECU?
I would use the stock ECU Power for 1 to 3 and run a whole new setup for the ECU just to be on the safe side.


wooo! i did it, the 034 efi now primes my pumps for 10 seconds (which i think is a little long so im going to play with the gpo settings a little) and it shuts off automatically and turns the pumps back on when i turn the car over

WOW im excited since i never got the digi1 system to do that cause it never worked! woo things are working!!!
i used the stock fuel pump relay, all i did was take the relay out, find out what the pulse pin was (its the smallest pin on the relay) and look at the back of the relay panel to find the wire (its a brown/green) and wire that to the GPO1 wire. then i checked in the fuel pump setting in the gpo driver page, and set all the numbers to 100. like i said it stays on for a good 10 seconds, how can i make it stay on shorter? im not too sure its good for the pumps to be priming that long. maybe a good 2-3 seconds
also all my sesnsors are working and reading correctly except my VR sensor, i need to wire it up still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (diman24)*

hey wiz, i got the fuel pump and the ecu running off their own relays for power.
did you say i need to run a relay for the injectors and the coil? can that be run off 1 relay? the ecu controlls ground for injectors, so they still need 12v+ from a relay correct?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

the same relay your using for the fuel pump,use for the injectors and the coils.Its just over engineering to run 4 relays in parallel for each unit.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

i used the stock relay for the fuel pump, i'd have to splice into it :/
should i use the ecu relay for the injectors? but then i still need one for the coil, so maybe i should just run one for the coil and the injectors, or i can just run coil+ecu, injectors + fuel pump?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i used the stock relay for the fuel pump, i'd have to splice into it :/
should i use the ecu relay for the injectors? but then i still need one for the coil, so maybe i should just run one for the coil and the injectors, or i can just run coil+ecu, injectors + fuel pump?

Run 1 for the ecu and the other for everything else.If you have your fuel pump running on another relay then cool.Use the relay that powers your stock ecu for your injectors and coils but run a fresh Relay for your ECU.Cant go wrong with that method http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_

wooo! i did it, the 034 efi now primes my pumps for 10 seconds (which i think is a little long so im going to play with the gpo settings a little) and it shuts off automatically and turns the pumps back on when i turn the car over

WOW im excited since i never got the digi1 system to do that cause it never worked! woo things are working!!!
i used the stock fuel pump relay, all i did was take the relay out, find out what the pulse pin was (its the smallest pin on the relay) and look at the back of the relay panel to find the wire (its a brown/green) and wire that to the GPO1 wire. then i checked in the fuel pump setting in the gpo driver page, and set all the numbers to 100. like i said it stays on for a good 10 seconds, how can i make it stay on shorter? im not too sure its good for the pumps to be priming that long. maybe a good 2-3 seconds
also all my sesnsors are working and reading correctly except my VR sensor, i need to wire it up still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey bro! Im glad the pulse idea worked out for you. As far as The deal with the Multiple relays i have to disagree with Issam on that one.
Use All the STOCK fuses and relays to run you system. Relays = moving parts = More stuff to fail.
I would use stock relay and fuse for fuel pump., and stock fuses for injectors and coils.(Actually for your setup i would use a Relay to power those coils.) Try to keep eveythink Stock It will be WAAAY easier to detect a problem if you ever run into one.
also a good practice is to connect a led to the output of each external relay you add so you can always tell if its making contact or not.
Any question you know where it reach me I'm IN lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

lol...
Andre did i mention somewhere that I hate you?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_lol...
Andre did i mention somewhere that I hate you?










I still Love you Bro. Just My Opinion.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

all the other users recommended a new relay for the ecu,i guess there is more than one way to do something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i used the stock relay for the fuel pump, i'd have to splice into it :/
should i use the ecu relay for the injectors? but then i still need one for the coil, so maybe i should just run one for the coil and the injectors, or i can just run coil+ecu, injectors + fuel pump?

When I wired my stageIc up I did this:
Stock fuel pump relay powers fuel pump as well as injector power. This the stock setup so I just used the stock relay in the same manner. 
Stock ECU power relay powers the coils. I used this relay same as stock to power the coils.
I tied both triggers of fuel pump relay and ecu relay to the 034efi gpo #1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (auditunerb5)*

what? so GPO1 turns your pumps and your coils on?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_what? so GPO1 turns your pumps and your coils on?








...Bill?
Anyways something I made up


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looks good wizard.
Do one for the IIC on a 4 Cylinder.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

i wired my fuel pump differently... used the stock 5 prong relay from the relay panel


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i wired my fuel pump differently... used the stock 5 prong relay from the relay panel

yes ,only difference is 87a and 87b.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

So in pin #5 is where the shield wire should be? The shield it that braided wire that surrounds the other two wires right? Because that one is in the pin #12 spot, should I be switching them around? If so this could explain why im not picking up an RPM signal.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_So in pin #5 is where the shield wire should be? The shield it that braided wire that surrounds the other two wires right? Because that one is in the pin #12 spot, should I be switching them around? If so this could explain why im not picking up an RPM signal.

Follow the pins from the connector.
Pin 5 - VR Shield
Pin 11 - VR Output
Pin 12 - VR Negative
Doesnt matter what colour they are or what they appear to be.Yes the VR Shield is the braided wire that surrounds the VR output and VR Negative,It should be on PIN #5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wizard, do one for the IIC, 4 cylinder engine


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
Wizard, do one for the IIC, 4 cylinder engine









Dude are you on carck....lol
That took me about 4 hours.Its the same thing for IIc just minus some connectors


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_what? so GPO1 turns your pumps and your coils on?


My setup is prob a little different than yours because I'm I have 2000 1.8t. On the newer systems the coils are powered by the ECU power relay. Since I'm using the factory harness I just switched that relay along with the Fuel Pump Relay with the same GPO. 
For most cases you just use switched +12V for the coil power.
In my case I'm running both the factory ECU which communicates to the airbags,dash,abs,etc....and the 034efi which runs the motor. 
I'm basically using the factory harness. I spliced in the 034efi @ the stock ecu plenum box.
Just finished the DBC conversion and fired it up last night! Here is a little startup vid..
http://www.mswanson.com/~wiz/V...p.wmv
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Wizard for hosting my short video...
If anyone wants info on this type of setup I made a couple of quick drawings:


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (auditunerb5)*

Congrats...
Do a close-up on the laptop.
I can´t wait to upload a video like that. Once I can get the installer to finish putting mine in my 2.0T





















... I will do one.
Comeon Wiz... do one for the IIC on a 4 cyl... hehe


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_Comeon Wiz... do one for the IIC on a 4 cyl... hehe









Now go and Sleep..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Depending on which set-up your going with
(wasted spark or Direct fire).I assumed Wasted Spark therefore you will only need these...


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

Cool!!! Thanks a lot


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

Ok today I moved the pins for the RPM sensor around so they are all in the correct position and I am still not getting a signal. I double checked everything more than once and completly re-wired the sensor. Does anybody know what could be causeing the problem? It is at .03 clearance so I am sure it is close enough. Right now I am thinking I got a faulty sensor from Javad but im not sure at the moment. I e-mailed him to see what he thinks about it and I am waiting for a response.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Ok today I moved the pins for the RPM sensor around so they are all in the correct position and I am still not getting a signal. I double checked everything more than once and completly re-wired the sensor. Does anybody know what could be causeing the problem? It is at .03 clearance so I am sure it is close enough. Right now I am thinking I got a faulty sensor from Javad but im not sure at the moment. I e-mailed him to see what he thinks about it and I am waiting for a response.

Yo Matt I think I found your problem.Its appears you have the Jumpers for a Hall sensor and not for a VR sensor.
*PIN 4 = HALL VCC *- Yellow Orange (5V+ power Supply for hall sensor)
*PIN 12 = HALL Ground*/VR Ground.
I Think your going to have to open the ecu and switch around the jumpers from Hall to VR.
See the Blue Jumper (next to it says Hall/VR),I think your going to have to slide that 1 pin over.I am going to check with Javad then get back to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i like to run my own standalone relays ecause i think its easier to troubleshoot later then trying to figure out how its spliced into the oem stuff. 
Typically i will run a main power relay that does ecu ignition etc etc, a fuel pump relay, and a fan relay.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

What blue jumper, I see two, the one on the left or the one right. But now im not even sure its a VR sensor. Its the one on the site that is called the Universal Hall sensor, but its set up like a VR sensor.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_What blue jumper, I see two, the one on the left or the one right. But now im not even sure its a VR sensor. Its the one on the site that is called the Universal Hall sensor, but its set up like a VR sensor. 

Did you pop off the cover of the ecu?
Just make sure your wires are set up correctly.
*11 - VR Output*
*12 - VR Negative*
*5 - VR Shield.*
Your wire harness is set up for Hall sensor not VR Sensor so switch around the wires.
Open the ecu and change around the jumpers.I am 100% sure your jumpers are set on the hall effect option and not the VR option.
get back to me asap,lets get this thing started today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

Is anybody running 034 running a carbon canister? Is it still nesicary with a standalone system?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Is anybody running 034 running a carbon canister? Is it still nesicary with a standalone system? 

I am going to be running a carbon canister with my 034. Actually im going to run as Many emission control as possible that doesnt take away from performance.


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Is anybody running 034 running a carbon canister? Is it still nesicary with a standalone system? 

We took them out, from my Golf III.
I haven´t started the car yet, this week sometime.
But I have talk to some people saying that is just for emission control.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Is anybody running 034 running a carbon canister? Is it still nesicary with a standalone system? 

I am not running a carbon canister








My engine bay is rather empty if you ask me....alot of stuff was eliminated.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

hey, anyone know if i can use a computer/laptop to controll boost like an electronic boost controller? trying to integrate everything into one system, it would be so much easier


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_hey, anyone know if i can use a computer/laptop to controll boost like an electronic boost controller? trying to integrate everything into one system, it would be so much easier

Use a GPO to control it


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

i'll be out of GPO's, i got one for fuel and im saving the other one for either nitrous or methenol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i'll be out of GPO's, i got one for fuel and im saving the other one for either nitrous or methenol

Well then use the dual map switch to control a solenoid...
Aggresive Map - 25+Psi
Flick switch....
Economic Map (edge of Lean) - 7Psi


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

guess i could do that, woulnt need the meth at low boost


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_guess i could do that, woulnt need the meth at low boost

There you go.You can Map the Aggresive map for:
*1.* High Boost
*2.* Methanol
*3.* Aggresive Timing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*









how does that look... i dunno what to do about the ground in the image you sent me... chassi? i dunno... you said ground #2 pin... i just put it to the chassis hope thats ok


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_








how does that look... i dunno what to do about the ground in the image you sent me... chassi? i dunno... you said ground #2 pin... i just put it to the chassis hope thats ok

Just ground what you used to join the coils together .
Please tell me you didnt place the ground on any of the terminals....
but yes that diagram looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_hey, anyone know if i can use a computer/laptop to controll boost like an electronic boost controller? trying to integrate everything into one system, it would be so much easier

I say you hook the fuelpump relay upto either the 034 3.3v sensor power wire or that +12v rpm wire.
as long as it primes when you turn on the car you should be ok.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

man i dunno why, but my pump primes FOREVER like 8 seconds its wierd... but as long as it works im happy


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

Ricky did you get the spark thing organised?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

i think so


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

Diman showing off his plug and play skills:
*PICTURE #1*
*PICTURE #2*
Where are the VR6 Users!?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

That pic is from a Wolf ems user


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_That pic is from a Wolf ems user

Yes I know....I stole it
I feel guilty....








Oh well,there is a 034 user running the same MSD Coils ,I just cant seem to get the pics in a big enough format to host them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hi guys.
Finally fired the car up tonight, will post some pics and a video tomorrow afternoon so you can see it.
COOOLLLL!!!!! It started on the second try.
When you hit the on switch the pump fires up for about 10 sec, then fires up in about 2 secs of cranking I guess Im running to much fuel in there cause my wideband reads RICH like crazy, but when it starts it runs smooth no hickups or anything, clean trough the whole RPM range.
I have a couple of questions.
1- Aparently something is wrong with the o2 wiring cause Im not getting any readings.
2- The car is idle around 1300rpm
3- I have no control over the idle control valve, I wired to the GPO 2 so I need a little help there.
4- I need a map so I can break in the tranny and the LSD and see if everything else in the car is running ok before the guy tunes it next week.
I have 550cc injectors, and fuel pressure at 45PSI
This 034 is COOOOLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

dude....what map are you using!?


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_dude....what map are you using!?









Right now is just the base map, the car is not moving at all is just sitting in a lift.
I need a map so I can take it around the block to see if there is something wrong with hardware and break in the tranny and LSD.
Justin Nanni, the tuner is coming in next week, just wanted to speed up things to make sure nothing is wrong with the car, too many new stuff in it.
45PSI and 550cc injectors, maybe if possible 10psi of boost if someone has this config.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

your running rich because of your map.Your ecu needs tuning....
Diman24 you seeing this?Send Trade your map,that should get him jiggy


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

if he wants too 
i am running 440c at 35psi of fuel tho


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (diman24)*

here is my map, i spent some time on the phone with javad and all he could tell me was that the injectors need to pulse 360 degrees after the ignition... so i took the ignition time and added 360 degrees and came up with this... is it right?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

your running 30 degrees advanced @ idle?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Wizard-of-OD)*

i dunno, am i?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_here is my map, i spent some time on the phone with javad and all he could tell me was that the injectors need to pulse 360 degrees after the ignition... so i took the ignition time and added 360 degrees and came up with this... is it right?









how is the car runing like this? i see a couple changes that could be made. but is it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

explain please!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_here is my map, i spent some time on the phone with javad and all he could tell me was that the injectors need to pulse 360 degrees after the ignition... so i took the ignition time and added 360 degrees and came up with this... is it right?









Well lets talk about the ignition 1st.









the number marked on the coils are the corresponding cylinders not the Igniton phase.
So if you followed the diagram and hooked up the the wires to the same cylinder the your ignition triggers would alternate. 1 2 1 2. right now you have 1 2 2 1. so at high rpms phase two might not have enoug time to recharge the because of the power it take to charge the coils.

With the injector same deal. You want them to connect them according to each cylinder and then configure the phases in the software.
the way you want these to fire are are before the ignition for that cylinder fires. so when your firing injector 2&4(which in you case might be phase 2&4) you want to fire the injector when the intake valves are opening.
if you understand the garbage i just said then your god.....im not a good teacher .lol
SO another thing you need to find out is at what degree of rotation the itake cam for each cylinder starts to open. so you can have a better idea of when to fire the injectors.
But for the most part this is what you should have using the numbers from the base 034efi
0 ignition 1
30 injector 3
180 ignition 2
210 injector4
360 ignition 1
390 injector 2
540 ignition 2
570 injector 1
Remember all coils and injectors have to be wired to the corresopnding cylinder for it to work.
Andre




_Modified by Audi4u at 8:09 AM 3-11-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

ok so first off how do i fix the ignition>


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ok so first off how do i fix the ignition>

Just alternate the settings in the config screen


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

Well guys almost there with my system, will post the pics tomorrow, just have to sort out the issue with the o2 tomorrow morning and that would be it. I took the car around the block to break in the new tranny and the lsd, with no boost, and it was fine.
The tuner is coming on tuesday night, I need help with my map switch, (Also how can I save multiple maps) i have the relay and the switch but some trouble finding how to wire them with my profec B boost controler, I guess I can do it manually at first cause you can change from low boost to high boost pretty easy, and just flick the switch for the map.
Is going to be tuned at 15psi on pump gas, and 20 on C16.
Also need a little help with the launch control feacture, since Im taking this car drag racing in a few events, how is that setup???


_Modified by traderarturo at 4:31 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

well got the problems sorted out, and it idles fine now... gotta fix a vacum leak... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

cool....glad i could be of some assistance


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

i think we might want to start a new topic for the tuning of stage 1c and IIc so this thread can be left as an informational archive.
and then a seperate tuning archive...
but as for tuning this is how the map looks as of now, i just have the one screenshoted and i'll end up getting some more uploaded later on for everyones benefit. but here it is:








i guess that is what was suposed to be preloaded for the basic 4cyl map. but i guess somehow mine wasnt. no biggie
massive







for audi4u thanks man. btw what was your name and number again? im thinking about programing it into my cell phone so i can call you if i have anymore questions







along with javads number


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

and off the top of my head i think we had the injector main adjustments to get it to run smooth at 20ms and idle at 4ms. when im tuning the car tomorrow i'll take a screenshot and uploaded it...then post a pic on here since the laptop gets a wireless signal in the garage/driveway and in front of the house (gotta love wireless G)
anyways, cheers


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i think we might want to start a new topic for the tuning of stage 1c and IIc so this thread can be left as an informational archive.
and then a seperate tuning archive...
but as for tuning this is how the map looks as of now, i just have the one screenshoted and i'll end up getting some more uploaded later on for everyones benefit. but here it is:








i guess that is what was suposed to be preloaded for the basic 4cyl map. but i guess somehow mine wasnt. no biggie
massive







for audi4u thanks man. btw what was your name and number again? im thinking about programing it into my cell phone so i can call you if i have anymore questions







along with javads number

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That is my one and only mission to have 1 system with many users.
So when we tune our cars we can help each other out and ultimately end up with a lost cost solution to paying for chip tuning.
In the end everyone will benefit no longer with you have to settle for cookies cut software tuning.
if you have cams...tune your car for cams....etc
Im also working on a site that will include detailed swap info. electronic modules to simplify hybrib installs etc. and sale and tuning guide for the 034efi system.
but if anyone needs any help with ANYTHING. just IM me.
Andre


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_









Thats looks good Ricky.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_but if anyone needs any help with ANYTHING. just IM me.
Andre


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks alot Andre...was offline for a while


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

the4ork what cluster are you using? Are you getting an rpm signal?
How did you connect it?


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (Audi4u)*

Yeah he seem to have 8 tach drivers checked. Not 4
The tachmeter will never work like that.
That happened to me yesterday and it got solved easy.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

im using a scirroco 160mph/8k cluster. but i havent hooked up the rpm on it yet.i think i have located the correct wire though. how many tach drivers do you need?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*

and here is a video of my car running!
http://www.vwmofocrew.com/ForumStuff.html


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_and here is a video of my car running!
http://www.vwmofocrew.com/ForumStuff.html

Sounds good....time to start tuning


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_im using a scirroco 160mph/8k cluster. but i havent hooked up the rpm on it yet.i think i have located the correct wire though. how many tach drivers do you need?

You only need 4 tach drivers, otherwise you'll get bad RPM readings on the tach gauge.
Audi4u... let me send you a small video so you can look at my setup.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (traderarturo)*

you got IM


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Gotta get me one of these:

















I got one of those you know...IM me...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_I got one of those you know...IM me...

Check your IM.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (Wizard-of-OD)*

i need 1 too where did u get it?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034EFi Standalone - Stage Ic and Stage IIc (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i need 1 too where did u get it?

Javad?
lol


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Ive read over this whole post, very informative stuff, please give me some help on figuring out these things so I can get my vr6 turbo running right again....
I already have a stand alone, DTA, its an older model not the EX48 or the P8PRO,it uses the stock coil pack. Is there a way I can dismantle the stock coils and use the wiring from them to hook up to 3 of those MSD 8224 dual tower coils?
How do i run the wiring to the coils? Right now there are 4 wires coming from the ecu, red yellow blue and green, they mount on top of the stock coil after removing the rear cover and ecu connector leaving the 4 posts on top for the wires.
Also for some reason my fuel pump will not turn on. I ran a relay from the ignition to the battery and then to the pump so the pump is constantly running while the key is turned even to the 1st click. I did that just to get around but I can tell its making the car run way too rich. I have a stock intank and an inline fuel pump, where do I go to fix that so the pump will prime, and then shut off untill the car is started??? Any help???
thanks in advance
Kevin


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
I already have a stand alone, DTA, its an older model not the EX48 or the P8PRO,it uses the stock coil pack. Is there a way I can dismantle the stock coils and use the wiring from them to hook up to 3 of those MSD 8224 dual tower coils?
How do i run the wiring to the coils? Right now there are 4 wires coming from the ecu, red yellow blue and green, they mount on top of the stock coil after removing the rear cover and ecu connector leaving the 4 posts on top for the wires.

Although my knowledge of DTA is not great compared to 034EFi I am more than willing to help you out as the same concepts apply.
The firing order of the VR6 is (1)(5)(3)-(6)(2)(4).For argument sake 
red = 12V+
yellow = IGN1 - Fires Cyl 1 & 5
blue = IGN2 - Fires Cyl # 3 & 6
green = IGN3 - Fires Cyl # 2 & 4
The IGN drivers are just wild guesses as I dont know what colour wire corresponds to what Coilpack # (1-->>3).Maybe one of the VR6 guys can help out in this situation.

_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
Also for some reason my fuel pump will not turn on. I ran a relay from the ignition to the battery and then to the pump so the pump is constantly running while the key is turned even to the 1st click. I did that just to get around but I can tell its making the car run way too rich. I have a stock intank and an inline fuel pump, where do I go to fix that so the pump will prime, and then shut off untill the car is started??? Any help???

Your DTA has no GPO's at all?
Why didnt you use the stock fuel pump relay?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_Ive read over this whole post, very informative stuff, please give me some help on figuring out these things so I can get my vr6 turbo running right again....
I already have a stand alone, DTA, its an older model not the EX48 or the P8PRO,it uses the stock coil pack. Is there a way I can dismantle the stock coils and use the wiring from them to hook up to 3 of those MSD 8224 dual tower coils?
How do i run the wiring to the coils? Right now there are 4 wires coming from the ecu, red yellow blue and green, they mount on top of the stock coil after removing the rear cover and ecu connector leaving the 4 posts on top for the wires.
Also for some reason my fuel pump will not turn on. I ran a relay from the ignition to the battery and then to the pump so the pump is constantly running while the key is turned even to the 1st click. I did that just to get around but I can tell its making the car run way too rich. I have a stock intank and an inline fuel pump, where do I go to fix that so the pump will prime, and then shut off untill the car is started??? Any help???
thanks in advance
Kevin

email me the DTA manual we'll get you running perfect. [email protected]
Actualy what you have doesnt sound like a hardware or wiring problem. Sound like a configuration and tuning problem.
Andre


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

the new *034 tuning thread* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1891002 just because this is more of an informational thread, now its time to get into the nitty gritty


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your DTA has no GPO's at all?
Why didnt you use the stock fuel pump relay?


It might have a GPO, but I dont know what that is for sure, what I do know is evrything worked before, so it was right, but it just decided to stop for some reason
What do I splice into off the stock fuel pump relay, right now I have a wire that just wraps around one of the terminals on the relay and kinda shoved into the fuse box. Which post of the relay should I have the fuel pump power connected to?
The car worked fine before, everything worked ok, there was no changes to anything the fuel pump just stopped turning on one day. I dont have the most knowledge on stand alones, so sorry if my terminology isnt perfect. Also my ignition switch is going, could that have something to do with it???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Audi/VW have a history of Ignition switch failures.Maybe the ignition switch is faulty


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Yea the ignition is going. Ive already determined that, the main thing is this fuel problem. I will get on it this week and probaly return with more questions.
On your post about the coils and which wires go to what I have a feeling you are close but not 100%, here is why....
you stated... "Although my knowledge of DTA is not great compared to 034EFi I am more than willing to help you out as the same concepts apply.
The firing order of the VR6 is (1)(5)(3)-(6)(2)(4).For argument sake 
*red = 12V+
yellow = IGN1 - Fires Cyl 1 & 5
blue = IGN2 - Fires Cyl # 3 & 6
green = IGN3 - Fires Cyl # 2 & 4 *
The IGN drivers are just wild guesses as I dont know what colour wire corresponds to what Coilpack # (1-->>3).Maybe one of the VR6 guys can help out in this situation"
I dont think the 1-5,3-6,and 2-4 are right for the wires. If you look at the OEM coilpack the numbers go like this 
1-3-5
6-4-2 
1and 6 are on one coil, 3and 4 are on one, and 5and 2 are on one. I just didnt want any misinformation in the thread. I dont know who is right you or me, but thats what the coilpack looks like. What I am getting at is the red wire is 12V, then the 3 left over would have to power each coil, so you have the wrong cylinders corresponding to the wires I think.
Either way, I am so stoked that I stumbled on this thread, there is so much technical info, even for people not useing 034 EFI. This thread has given me the confidence to rewire the engine bay, incorporate some MSD coils, and maybe even a 2step once I get more serious about drag racing...thanks again


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 7:02 PM 3-20-2005_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Audi/VW have a history of Ignition switch failures.Maybe the ignition switch is faulty










So Wizza,
I have a question for you, what sets 034efi apart from other SEMs like Autronic, Haltech, and DTA? Currently I'm in the market for a standalone for my AEB 1.8T DBC, GT30R, MK3 Golf.
Thanx,


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
1-3-5
6-4-2 


thanks for the clarification (was basing my firing order off what I read in another thread). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IGN 1 - Fires Cyl 1 & 6
IGN 2 - Fires Cyl 3 & 4
IGN 3 - Fires Cyl 5 & 2
you just have to figure out what wire (blue,yellow or green) corresponds to which coil pack.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_I have a question for you, what sets 034efi apart from other SEMs like Autronic, Haltech, and DTA? Currently I'm in the market for a standalone for my AEB 1.8T DBC, GT30R, MK3 Golf.

I am guessing:
*1.* Price 
*2.* Availability of Maps 
*3.* Friendly community


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I am guessing:
*1.* Price 
*2.* Availability of Maps 
*3.* Friendly community










Guessing doesnt help much







, but seriously I'm going to be buying a SEM shortly, Billy has haltech maps, peter will have them shortly.
I've read the thread


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Guessing doesnt help much









To be honest ralph no matter what I say about other SEM's Vs 034EFi,I know you wont equip your car with 034EFi because I cant think of anything that sets it apart from the rest other than ability to use stock sensors/coils and the price.
That being said if you allready have the AEB harness you can ship it to Javad and he will modify it to accept the 034EFi ECU.This is what he has done for Jok3sta essentially making the system *plug and play*.
Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
To be honest ralph no matter what I say about other SEM's Vs 034EFi,I know you wont equip your car with 034EFi because I cant think of anything that sets it apart from the rest other than ability to use stock sensors/coils and the price.
That being said if you allready have the AEB harness you can ship it to Javad and he will modify it to accept the 034EFi ECU.This is what he has done for Jok3sta essentially making the system *plug and play*.
Feel free to PM me.


what coils did he use? standard AEB units?
sounds good to me so far


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_what coils did he use? standard AEB units?
sounds good to me so far









Stage Ic - Need the stock AEB coils.
Stage IIc - Can use either AEB or 4 pin AWP Coils.
I am sure Javad can give you the 1.8T Challenge car map equipped with a GT28RS Turbo as a good starting point.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Stage Ic - Need the stock AEB coils.
Stage IIc - Can use either AEB or 4 pin AWP Coils.
I am sure Javad can give you the 1.8T Challenge car map equipped with a GT28RS Turbo as a good starting point.

IM sent


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

haltech e6x is the same price as Ic and has more features. (then Ic) 
haltech E11v2 will allow you to use all oem sensors and has more features then any 034efi unit. 
with E11 - TPS supported, coils supported crank and cam sensors supported coolant and IAT sensors can be configured...
they both have road speed inputs for datalogging speed / gear... accept most common o2 sensors and wbo2 at least in E11. 
overall they are great units and the price is hard to beat.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_haltech e6x is the same price as Ic and has more features. (then Ic) 
haltech E11v2 will allow you to use all oem sensors and has more features then any 034efi unit. 
with E11 - TPS supported, coils supported crank and cam sensors supported coolant and IAT sensors can be configured...
they both have road speed inputs for datalogging speed / gear... accept most common o2 sensors and wbo2 at least in E11. 
overall they are great units and the price is hard to beat. 

Thats fabulous and all but post that reply here.....keep this 034EFi vs The world out of this thread.
Thanks


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hi there guys!!!
Well finally the car got tuned last night.
Running 15psi on 95oct Pump Gas
Running 20psi on C12 VpRacing Gas
The car pulls hard as a mofo!!!! that thing is unbeliavebable. Wow is for sure the fastest VW in Panama, and also the wastegate sounds wicked, cause is open dump!!! ohh my god, boosted in front of a crowded bus stop, and the eco made everyone scream!!!.
The tuner mentioned that it could have been runned at 25psi, but 20psi with more timing works out better, so there is where it is.
TOO bad the turbo called it quits around 2.00a.m., maybe a bearing failure or something cause it didn't boost anymore. Also was too late to disasamble it, everything else is great on the engine!!!








The 034efi is a great ECU according to the tuner, it allows for many things, he did mention some things that where not up to speed with it, but is great. The software is streight forward, and the car performes as a dream. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by traderarturo at 5:44 AM 3-23-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
TOO bad the turbo called it quits around 2.00a.m., maybe a bearing failure or something cause it didn't boost anymore. Also was too late to disasamble it, everything else is great on the engine!!!









I told you stop messing around!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_ boosted in front of a crowded bus stop, and the eco made everyone scream!!!.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Well at the end wasn´t the turbo, just a bad wastegate, something with 1 of the springs inside the tial, that made the casing go bad, returned to the dealer and the car is great now.
Had another tuning session tonight, with 15psi boosts fast on pump gas, everything is running great the 034 unit does a great job pulling timing and mixing 11.9-11.7 at maximum boost... what a great feeling, and ofcourse open dump, wow wicked man!!!!
With C12 race gas the engine pulls 20 psi with a more ticked map, wow at that much psi you really have to watch out if someone is at 300 meters from you, cause you´ll get there right away. And like before the open dump... SCHHHHHHHHHHUFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!! and then the basting BOV when you shift....






















The tuning was done pretty good, Justin Nenni is like other people have stated the best of the best, cost $ to do it with it but is well worth it... I´ll take it to the dyno next week and I´ll post the figures, but the car pulls like a mofo!!! No wheel spin except on first, even with the massive 18" and a few K worth of sound system...
The car is unbeliavable......!!!!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

I finally have some good news, the car finally started up today after recieving the repaired ECU from Javad yesterday. The only problem I have now is that I for some reason I have no 02 signal. I double checked that I have it hooked up properly and waited a couple minuites to see if it would start reading after it got warm but I have nothing. Im going to hook up one of batans guages tomorow to see if that pics up a signal if it does I guess there is yet another problem with the ecu.
But other than that it seems to run fine cold but once it warms up it begins to get an intermittent miss every once in a while. I think it may have somthing to do with the 02 sensor not reading. The ECU reads it at 1.020 constantly, I know it should be waving but I got nothing. I think that also has an effect on a bad throttle response, because if I just tap the throttle quickly it does nothing and if I tap it a couple times it just stalls out. 
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_I finally have some good news, the car finally started up today after recieving the repaired ECU from Javad yesterday. The only problem I have now is that I for some reason I have no 02 signal. I double checked that I have it hooked up properly and waited a couple minuites to see if it would start reading after it got warm but I have nothing. Im going to hook up one of batans guages tomorow to see if that pics up a signal if it does I guess there is yet another problem with the ecu.
But other than that it seems to run fine cold but once it warms up it begins to get an intermittent miss every once in a while. I think it may have somthing to do with the 02 sensor not reading. The ECU reads it at 1.020 constantly, I know it should be waving but I got nothing. I think that also has an effect on a bad throttle response, because if I just tap the throttle quickly it does nothing and if I tap it a couple times it just stalls out. 
Thanks, Matt.

Well Matt, running any standalone in closed loop is the LAST stage of tuning. You should tune the car as close to perfect as you can get it and then use the o2 to comensate for changes in ambient tempreture.
As far as the the o2 sensor not reading how do you have it connected?
Are you using 2, 3, or 4 wire o2? Does the car have a good ground between the 034, engine, and chassis?
Andre


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre, you are awesome. how did your car do at the track? i remember you saying something about going to the track last time we talked via phone.
im in VA now for spring break, i go home saturday. i miss my car alot, i just want to go home and get it running better


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (the4ork)*

btw, i was looking at another guys map that has a 2.0T and inj3 starts in ingnition phase 1... his config looks like mine, but it starts 4 blocks up if you can get what im saying... his inj. 4 is in phase 2 while mine is in phase 6....
who is right? is mine right or his?










_Modified by the4ork at 1:40 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*

I went to the track and ran a 13.6 at 106mph 2.33 60ft on 18inch wheels at 20psi and pumpgas. then i noticed ohhh im only running 20psi let me turn it up to my performance amount 23psi....lol
Broke the axle at the launch







it sinced been replaced with Thedriveshaftshop.com axle. Im just waiting for some lightwieght 17inch wheels to come in before i go back. I also found a leak between the manifold and turbo so got to get that fixed.
Im expecting to run mid to high 12s


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_btw, i was looking at another guys map that has a 2.0T and inj3 starts in ingnition phase 1... his config looks like mine, but it starts 4 blocks up if you can get what im saying... his inj. 4 is in phase 2 while mine is in phase 6....
who is right? is mine right or his?








Dont go by the engine phase go by the degrees the inj fires.
Your inj4 fires at 210 degrees what does his fire at?
Andre

_Modified by the4ork at 1:40 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_btw, i was looking at another guys map that has a 2.0T and inj3 starts in ingnition phase 1... his config looks like mine, but it starts 4 blocks up if you can get what im saying... his inj. 4 is in phase 2 while mine is in phase 6....
who is right? is mine right or his?








_Modified by the4ork at 1:40 PM 3-25-2005_

Dont go by the engine phase go by the degrees the inj fires.
Your inj4 fires at 210 degrees what does his fire at?
Andre


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Well Matt, running any standalone in closed loop is the LAST stage of tuning. You should tune the car as close to perfect as you can get it and then use the o2 to comensate for changes in ambient tempreture.
As far as the the o2 sensor not reading how do you have it connected?
Are you using 2, 3, or 4 wire o2? Does the car have a good ground between the 034, engine, and chassis?
Andre


Ok, but if the ECU is still running open loop will I still be able to see what readings the 02 sensor is giving me. It hasn't gone above 2500 rpm because its a freshly rebuilt motor. I have maybe 20 mins of running on the motor now and its still running very rough. From what I have heard this is normal. It idles around 850 but sometimes it droppes down into the 700's and shakes for a second and then jumps back up to around 850. Is that an ECU thing? or an engine thing from it being brand new. 
I have the a 3-wire 02 sensor, it has one black wire and 2 white wires. From what Javad told me the black wire is the signal, and the other two can be switched around to ground an power. Right now I have the #1 pin connected to the black wire, and the #16 pin is connected to one of the white wires. The other white wire is connected to a 12v power source. Is that correct or have I hooked it up wrong?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
Ok, but if the ECU is still running open loop will I still be able to see what readings the 02 sensor is giving me. It hasn't gone above 2500 rpm because its a freshly rebuilt motor. I have maybe 20 mins of running on the motor now and its still running very rough. From what I have heard this is normal. It idles around 850 but sometimes it droppes down into the 700's and shakes for a second and then jumps back up to around 850. Is that an ECU thing? or an engine thing from it being brand new. 
I have the a 3-wire 02 sensor, it has one black wire and 2 white wires. From what Javad told me the black wire is the signal, and the other two can be switched around to ground an power. Right now I have the #1 pin connected to the black wire, and the #16 pin is connected to one of the white wires. The other white wire is connected to a 12v power source. Is that correct or have I hooked it up wrong?

Thats not wired correctly! 
This is why i was telling you to make sure all grounds are correct.
My 1st recommendation is to get a 4 wire o2 sensor. If you dont have one handy then follow these insturctions.
the 2 white wires are for the heater in the o2 sensor and should not be hooked up to the ecu AT ALL. hopefully you didnt burn the ecu out.
one white wire goes to ground and the other goes to a switched +12v(ignition). 
The black wire hooks up to to pin #1 on the 034 efi which is +o2 sensor signal.
Now for the tricky part, since you only have a 3wire o2 sensor, the - 02 sensor output that goes to pin #16 actually comes from the casing of the o2 sensor.
What this means is the the negative signal is traveling through the grounding of the exhaust. All you have to do is hook up the #16 wire from the o34efi at the closest point of the engine where the wire wont burn up.
If you had a 4wire 02sensor then in addition to the 2 white wires for the heater it has 2 o2 sensor output wire one - and the other +.
Let me know how you make out.
Andre 

Im also on Aim as user vrsleeper


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i'll have to go take a look how i did my 02 3wire... cause mines working properly but i forgot how i did it...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Dont go by the engine phase go by the degrees the inj fires.
Your inj4 fires at 210 degrees what does his fire at?
Andre


his fires at 180 degrees, mines at 210 so we are 30 degrees off, but same motor...?
i posted mine in motorgeek and javad dint say anything about it |(same pic as above)|
anyways, i was taking a look at his map and its kinda wierd, almost as if he isnt running a tps, because a change in tps value does nothing on his map, its all rpm and kpa controlled i think. i'll have to take a look at it again... maybe see if i can even get my car to start on the map and see whats up because its different, yet similar


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
I have the a 3-wire 02 sensor, it has one black wire and 2 white wires. From what Javad told me the black wire is the signal, and the other two can be switched around to ground an power. Right now I have the #1 pin connected to the black wire, and the #16 pin is connected to one of the white wires. The other white wire is connected to a 12v power source. Is that correct or have I hooked it up wrong?

_Wrong!!_
*3 Wire 02 Sensor :*
White - +12V Switch Ign Source.
White - Vehicle Ground
Black - EGO+
*4 Wire 02 Sensor :*
White - +12V Switch Ign Source.
White - Vehicle Ground
Black - EGO+
Grey - EGO-


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Jettamatt, I had the same reading out of my o2 sensor 1.1010 1.1020 all the time, we verify 10 times and saw that the wiring was right... We replaced the sensor and everything worked out perfect.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
_Wrong!!_
*3 Wire 02 Sensor :*
White - +12V Switch Ign Source.
White - Vehicle Ground
Black - EGO+


Ok so I dont need to use the wire coming out of the pin #16 spot on a 3-wire 02 sensor? Thanks I will try it tomorow.
I will verify the wiring tomorow and if that doesnt work then I will replace the 02 sensor with a 4-wire one.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

Does anybody know what wire triggers the rad fan relay at a certain temp on an A2 digifant motor? I want to hook up the coolant relay for my second GPO.
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

just run new wires/relay


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Does anybody know what wire triggers the rad fan relay at a certain temp on an A2 digifant motor? I want to hook up the coolant relay for my second GPO.
Thanks, Matt.

Dont waste a gpo on that. the radiator switch in the radiator turnson the fan. use that. check your fuses.
btw if any one wants to donate a benently to me i can be of more help with wiring problems..
Andre


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Dont waste a gpo on that. the radiator switch in the radiator turnson the fan. use that. check your fuses.
btw if any one wants to donate a benently to me i can be of more help with wiring problems..
Andre

Andre on the 8V's there is a temperature switch that allows the fan to run for longer so that the engine really *cools down*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Andre on the 8V's there is a temperature switch that allows the fan to run for longer so that the engine really *cools down*

Are you asking me?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Are you asking me?

you can see it infront the #1 injector.Suppose to keep the fan on after the car has been switched off to ensure the engine cools down properly.Does anyone know if this NEEDS to be kept?Kinda annoying to have the battery always drain on you.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
you can see it infront the #1 injector.Suppose to keep the fan on after the car has been switched off to ensure the engine cools down properly.Does anyone know if this NEEDS to be kept?Kinda annoying to have the battery always drain on you.









If you batter drains because of it, then you either have a defective battery or a defective sensor. I dont think it should run for more than 30 secs.
Andre


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_If you batter drains because of it, then you either have a defective battery or a defective sensor. I dont think it should run for more than 30 secs.
Andre

Hot country = Fan running for more than 30s


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What are you guys using your GPO's for? Right now I have GPO1 as the fuel pump relay. For GPO2 I was thinking of getting it to trigger the rad fan but I was told not to. I dont want to run an ISV so is there anything else that is useful to hook up? 
Does anybody run an auxillary sensor? Just wondering if people are using it and what the sensor is. 
Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_What are you guys using your GPO's for? Right now I have GPO1 as the fuel pump relay. For GPO2 I was thinking of getting it to trigger the rad fan but I was told not to. I dont want to run an ISV so is there anything else that is useful to hook up? 
Does anybody run an auxillary sensor? Just wondering if people are using it and what the sensor is. 
Thanks, Matt.

Why were you told not to?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Dont waste a gpo on that. the radiator switch in the radiator turnson the fan. use that. check your fuses.
btw if any one wants to donate a benently to me i can be of more help with wiring problems..
Andre

Right here. He has a point but I just want to know what I can hook up instead of that. I dont think I have ever gotten the motor hot enough to trigger the rad fan anyway.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Right here. He has a point but I just want to know what I can hook up instead of that. I dont think I have ever gotten the motor hot enough to trigger the rad fan anyway.

Typically you use gpo's for:
*1.* Running the Fan after the engine has been switched off
*2.* Fuel Pump
*3.* Idle Control Valve.
*4.* Boost Controlling Solenoid (not needed in my opinion)
up to you but I plan on using a GPO.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Typically you use gpo's for:
*1.* Running the Fan after the engine has been switched off
*2.* Fuel Pump
*3.* Idle Control Valve.
*4.* Boost Controlling Solenoid (not needed in my opinion)
up to you but I plan on using a GPO.

*5.* nitrous injection
*6.* water/methanol injection


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*

Anybody with a mk2 with CE2 wiring haveing a problem not getting the stock tach to work? I have found the wire that is supposed to be working the tach and I have no signal getting to it or it is not reading it. Do I have to get an aftermarket tach?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*

i dont think any of us have gotten the tach to work yet...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Do I have to get an aftermarket tach?

Nope
it should work with the stock Tach.


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i dont think any of us have gotten the tach to work yet...

Mine works guy!
Check the tach drivers.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_Mine works guy!
Check the tach drivers.

Ditto...I would say get a bentley and trace back the wire for the tach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

any of us going to dubwars? i'll be there


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Anybody with a mk2 with CE2 wiring haveing a problem not getting the stock tach to work? I have found the wire that is supposed to be working the tach and I have no signal getting to it or it is not reading it. Do I have to get an aftermarket tach?

no.... I have the exact same problem.....
MK2 with IIC and i can't get the tach to work.....
apparently they arn't compatible because MK2's use the stock Coil to power it... and it uses much higher voltages to signal...... so..... the on off 12v signal doesn't cut it for us.....
I'm trying to think of a way to get a tach in my car other than buying a aftermarket tach







...
aparantly putting a Dummy coil in and using your other 4 tach drivers to run it...... can work..... but i dont really like that idea


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (charrington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charrington* »_no.... I have the exact same problem.....
MK2 with IIC and i can't get the tach to work.....
apparently they arn't compatible because MK2's use the stock Coil to power it... and it uses much higher voltages to signal...... so..... the on off 12v signal doesn't cut it for us.....
I'm trying to think of a way to get a tach in my car other than buying a aftermarket tach







...
aparantly putting a Dummy coil in and using your other 4 tach drivers to run it...... can work..... but i dont really like that idea

hmm... that could be the coil in the exhaust








how would you hook that up? i have a gazillion old bug coils, some 12v's too. +12v switched, and the tach wire onto the coil -?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (charrington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charrington* »_
MK2 with IIC and i can't get the tach to work.....

Are you using both the VR Sensor (block) and Hall sensor (slave camshaft) or you just wired up the VR Sensor?
Who else is Having tach problems?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i havent even tried to hook mine up yet, i will this coming week though. i should get my snail in the mail tomorrow (thanks javad)


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

at the moment i just have the VR hooked up.... I'm going to hook up the cam sensor soon.... because i'm tired of playing the 80% start game.....
but the RPM in the ECU Dashboard is right on.... so i dont know why that would affect the Rpm Signal..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (charrington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charrington* »_at the moment i just have the VR hooked up.... I'm going to hook up the cam sensor soon.... because i'm tired of playing the 80% start game....

You need to hook up the hall sensor.
Whats the 80% game?I am sure all of us played it before and won


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the 80% game is:
everytime you go to start 034efi without a Cam signal, it has a 80 precent chance of guessing where top dead center actually is.....
so occasionally it wont start...
I dont see why hooking up my cam sensor is going to make my tach work....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (charrington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charrington* »_
I dont see why hooking up my cam sensor is going to make my tach work....


Dont you have an IIc?
I believe the Tach signal unlike the Ic is generated from a combination of Hall and VR sensor inputs.


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

yes i have IIc .........you might be right.....
But..... I thought the tach driver was just controled by haveing the proper amount (in my case 4 checks) of driver boxes checked off, at the same interval as the Coils.....
dunno...


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (charrington)*

bump to get this in my watched topics.
I'm seriously considering IIc for my 2000 Golf 1.8t.
Are there any other mk4 1.8t's using this other than the 1.8t challenge car?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_mk4 1.8t's using this other than the 1.8t challenge car?

A couple of guys but hey all converted to DBC.


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A couple of guys but hey all converted to DBC.

if stay DBW you will not be able to use your cluster FRED!


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (kilmer420)*

I know guys








I'm lining the conversion parts up as we speak. 
Where can I find the couple other mk4 1.8t's with this. I'll have some questions.
First, does AWD 2000 1.8t have the single window position sensor like chris was talking about?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
First, does AWD 2000 1.8t have the single window position sensor like chris was talking about?

You mean for the throttle body?Just use an OBD1 2.0E unit.It bolts right up to the stock manifold and comes with a 3-PIN TPS


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You mean for the throttle body?Just use an OBD1 2.0E unit.It bolts right up to the stock manifold and comes with a 3-PIN TPS

No, I'm working on getting the throttle body.
I'm talking about the crank wheel sensor


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_I'm talking about the crank wheel sensor

The VR-Sensor will work with all 034 Units.No reported problems as yet.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

cool. then if this chip takes a dump, 034EFI here I come


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_cool. then if this chip takes a dump, 034EFI here I come

Throw it in a frying pan with the other chips...
that should speed up the process


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
First, does AWD 2000 1.8t have the single window position sensor like chris was talking about?

No it doesnt. If your using Ic you dont need it anyway, only the IIc requires it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
I'm talking about the crank wheel sensor

NO youre not! you are refering to the CAM angle sensor. Use the part number chris provided if you need it.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Throw it in a frying pan with the other chips...
that should speed up the process









LOL, yeah.
Audi4u- Yes, you are right. I would go IIc for sure and that;s what I'm wondering....how can I tell if my car has that cam sensor that Chris is talking about. I just like to plan ahead for minimal downtime


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_how can I tell if my car has that cam sensor that Chris is talking about. I just like to plan ahead for minimal downtime

You mean the 3-PIN Hall sensor located on the slave camshaft?(next to the cam gear)


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Probably, lol. I guess I'm just trying to figure it all out ahead of time.
That's probably what Chris is talking about.
I just want to know if AWD's are single window or not


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
I just want to know if AWD's are single window or not

034 Works with all 1.8T Hall Sensor's/VR Sensor's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
034 Works with all 1.8T Hall Sensor's/VR Sensor's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool. Thanks. What does VR stand for? I've read through this whole 10 page thread


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (16vracer)*

vr6


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (kilmer420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_vr6









Are you serious? I know VR stands for vr6, but I guess was reading to deeply and thinking it was a type of sensor on our 1.8t's


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilmer420* »_vr6
















...no

_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
What does VR stand for?

Variable Reluctance Sensor.Tells the ecu where the crankshaft is positioned.


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_







...no
Variable Reluctance Sensor.Tells the ecu where the crankshaft is positioned.

Ok, thanks. That's the kind of thing I was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
Ok, thanks. That's the kind of thing I was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guess that means your Going to have a BBQ?


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_
Are you serious? I know VR stands for vr6, but I guess was reading to deeply and thinking it was a type of sensor on our 1.8t's
















sorry I was just messing around...that kind of a mood yesterday...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (16vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vracer* »_Probably, lol. I guess I'm just trying to figure it all out ahead of time.
That's probably what Chris is talking about.
I just want to know if AWD's are single window or not

Again! No. Its not a single window, and the stock one will not work. The stock has four windows and every time a window comes up the standalone will think the engine is at TDC and reset to firing cylinder one.
If you go IIc use the Single window cam sensor.


----------



## charrington (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Again! No. Its not a single window, and the stock one will not work. The stock has four windows and every time a window comes up the standalone will think the engine is at TDC and reset to firing cylinder one.
If you go IIc use the Single window cam sensor.

hmmm... i didn't know that....guess i'll need to get one of those.... mines 4 window as well......
Good thing i didn't bother to hook it up








does VW have a single window one available for the 1.8t's?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (charrington)*

Wait wait...
Stage Ic - Doesnt need the Hall sensor
Stage IIc - Does and the stock 1.8T whether AWP/AEB or whatever rocks fine.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_


You know, I'm gonna start charging for the use of pics of my engine soon


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Is anybody running the LM-1 wideband control unit from Javad? Im thinking about picking one up and was just wondering how your liking it so far. How does the ECU pick up the signal?


----------



## Kilmer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Is anybody running the LM-1 wideband control unit from Javad? Im thinking about picking one up and was just wondering how your liking it so far. How does the ECU pick up the signal? 

LM1 is made by innovative http://www.innovatemotorsports...1.php
it works great!


_Modified by kilmer420 at 11:18 AM 5-2-2005_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Wait wait...
Stage Ic - Doesnt need the Hall sensor
Stage IIc - Does and the stock 1.8T whether AWP/AEB or whatever rocks fine.

No it doesnt! AWP adn AEB hall sensors are different.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_No it doesnt! AWP adn AEB hall sensors are different.

If its a 3-PIN Hall sensor then it will work fine with the 034.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
If its a 3-PIN Hall sensor then it will work fine with the 034.

Im trying to xplain it not the sensor, its whats inside that wont work


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Im trying to xplain it not the sensor, its whats inside that wont work









My apologies...now seeing this








For those who have IM about what Pins go the HALL Sensor.This should help.








Also 02 Sensor:


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I am a standalone newb, and got some questions. My ecu just died and I might as well get this now rather than getting chipped again. I have a 99.5 audi a4 aeb gt28rs. I am thinking stage 1c. Bare with me some of this may sound dumb
Can I use my stock coilpacks?
Do I hafta use the gop's for the fuel pump or anything like that?
Will all my stock gauges still work?
Does anyone have this set-up that could possibly send me maps (aeb gt28rs)
Could I tune this myself? I have worked my way around utec on a wrx a little but nothing in depth at all
Is there fail safe's like timing correction and stuff like that?
Will I need a wideband (narrowband o2 sensors stock) or can this give me a close a/f reading?
Sorry for the questions, I am kinda in a rush to get this so I can stop bumming rides off ppl


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_I have a 99.5 audi a4 aeb gt28rs. I am thinking stage 1c. Bare with me some of this may sound dumb

No question is dumb.Everyone is here to learn and help each other out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_
Can I use my stock coilpacks?

Yes you can but it is @ your own risk.It appears that some users are overloading the IGN drivers by increasing the rev-limiter past 8000 rpm's essentially damaging the Coils and then the drivers follow.My advice is to use Twin Tower Coils and 16V Plug wires.

_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_
Do I hafta use the gop's for the fuel pump or anything like that?

If you want to use a GPO to control the fuel pump you can.

_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_
Will all my stock gauges still work?

AEB = DBC so Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_
Does anyone have this set-up that could possibly send me maps (aeb gt28rs)

What size injectors are you running?Whatever the case 034 will send you a Map which you can use.Diman24 (dimitri) built a complete plug and play system for his Passat.Maybe he can chime in later...

_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_
Could I tune this myself? I have worked my way around utec on a wrx a little but nothing in depth at all

Dont see why not.Just read the tuning manual that comes with the ecu and you should be fine.If not well you could always join Motorgeek.com where we all hang out and ask away....

_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_
Is there fail safe's like timing correction and stuff like that?
Will I need a wideband (narrowband o2 sensors stock) or can this give me a close a/f reading?


If I were you,I would purchase a wideband to help with the tuning.


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Excellent, thanks for the info, 
Can the o34efi be scanned or does it create codes, so that I could diagnose things similar to diagnosing with vag-com?
What exactly would the gop do for the fuel pump, I dont understand that whole concept. Thanks again for the advice I'll def check that link


----------



## newt_ (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_Excellent, thanks for the info, 
Can the o34efi be scanned or does it create codes, so that I could diagnose things similar to diagnosing with vag-com?

You plug you laptop in, fire up the tuning software and check that all the sensors are reading properly. You can see exactly what the ECU is reading from each sensor and whats it's doing in the monitor screen.

_Quote »_What exactly would the gop do for the fuel pump, I dont understand that whole concept. Thanks again for the advice I'll def check that link
 The GPO can be used to switch a relay on powering the fuel pump. With the 034 ecu controlling this it will switch on the fuel pump only when the engine is running, and at ignition-on for a few seconds to prime the system.


----------



## newt_ (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Yes you can but it is @ your own risk.It appears that some users are overloading the IGN drivers by increasing the rev-limiter past 8000 rpm's essentially damaging the Coils and then the drivers follow.My advice is to use Twin Tower Coils and 16V Plug wires

Correct, the drivers were never meant to run multiple coils from a single IGN output. Wasted spark coils that fire two plugs per coil are essentially one coil with two outputs, and the 034efi ecu will work just fine with those. If you want to retain your 4 stock coilpacks then a IIc unit is needed. Otherwise just get some nice wasted spark dual-output style coils and get yourself a stronger spark for less money.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (newt_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newt_* »_
Correct, the drivers were never meant to run multiple coils from a single IGN output. Wasted spark coils that fire two plugs per coil are essentially one coil with two outputs, and the 034efi ecu will work just fine with those. If you want to retain your 4 stock coilpacks then a IIc unit is needed. Otherwise just get some nice wasted spark dual-output style coils and get yourself a stronger spark for less money.

Welcome to Vortex Nate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
guess I will have to request 2 extra IGN drivers


----------



## newt_ (Jan 24, 2005)

and a side order of cole slaw


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (newt_)*

Cool thanks for the help guys I appreciate it.
Whats the advantage of the gpo over just plugging it in to a regular ignition lead?
How safe are the base maps? Could I run this safely until I can afford an lm-1 and then begin tuning?
What twin tower coils are recomended (best for the money)? And best source for 16v plug wires? 
Thanks again! I'm learning and will probably be ordering within the next week or two


----------



## newt_ (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (TomRitt)*

The base map is setup to get the car up and going, it will need to be tuned for the specific car to ensure your running at the proper mixtures and timing settings.
You'll want at least some sort of A/F measuring ability to know if you're even in the ballpark, and be conservative with the boost until you get things dialed in properly.


----------

